# Greatest Composers



## Eusebius12

I'm sure this has been done here before, but I sometimes try to list the greatest, actually that list can change from day to day.
My list is very personal, and certain composers considered great are not in it. This is also a very 'traditional' kind of list, even if some of the names are virtual unknowns. 

1. JS Bach
2. Beethoven
3. Mozart
4. Schubert
5. Schumann
6. Chopin
7. Palestrina
8. Faure
9. Prokofiev
10. Brahms
11. Dufay
12. Handel
13. Buxtehude
14. Byrd
15. R.Strauss
16. Mussorgsky
17. Schuetz
18. Dvorak
19. Vivaldi
20. Tchaikovsky
21. Bizet
22. Lassus
23. Elgar
24. St Colombe
25. D. Scarlatti
26. Scriabin
27. G. Gabrieli
28. M.-A. Charpentier
29. Purcell
30. Victoria
31. Telemann
32. Wagner
33. W. Lawes
34. Rameau
35. Weber
36. Tallis
37. R.White
38. Liszt
39. Debussy
40. Monteverdi
41. Mendelssohn
42. Ravel
43. Smetana
44. Rimsky-Korsakov
45. Frescobaldi
46. Zelenka
47. Szymanowski
48. Berlioz
49. Froberger
50. Enescu
51. F.J. Haydn
52. Josquin
53. Keiser
54. Poulenc
55. Mondonville
56. Corelli
57. Morales
58. C.P.E. Bach
59. Borodin
60. Rossini
61. Kalomiris
62. Janacek
63. Meale
64. Carissimi
65. Hassler
66. F.Couperin
67. Delius
68. G.Holst
69. Bruckner
70. F.M. Veracini
71. d'Indy
72. Puccini
73. Balakirev
74. Gorecki
75. Gluck
76. Bernstein
77. Saint-Saens
78. Lully
79. Verdi
80. Sibelius
81. Grieg
82. Rachmaninov
83. J.Strauss II
84. Marenzio
85. Hummel
86. D.Lobo
87. Bartok
88. Hummel
89. Khachaturian
90. Falla
91. O.Gibbons
92. Hindemith
93. Skalkottas
94. Gershwin
95. Clementi
96. Walton
97. Martinu
98. Tubin
99. Rubbra
100. Granados


----------



## Eusebius12

Can't stop

101. Mundy
102. Cherubini
103. Delibes
104. Magnard
105. Weiss
106. Stravinsky
107. Bortniansky
108. Berg
109. W.F. Bach
110. Massenet


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Eusebius12 said:


> 51. F.J. Haydn


Mr Haydn at no.51. Care to share why? I am curious. Thanks.


----------



## Conor71

I thnk this has been done before but I dont mind answering again  - I am very impressed that you are able to list so many composers though I prefer to just list my favourite 5 (in no particular order):

Jean Sibelius
Ludwig Van Beethoven
Dmitri Shostakovich
Pyotyr Ilyich Tchaikovsky
Gustav Mahler

Other composers I like include Bach, Bruckner, Chopin, Debussy, Mozart, Ravel, Vaughan Williams etc, though not sure how I would rank them outside of the top 5 .


----------



## jhar26

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Mr Haydn at no.51. Care to share why? I am curious. Thanks.


My guess would be that there are fifty others that he likes more. I would rank Haydn in my top four, on some days even as high as number two. But any sort of ranking order is debatable. But it's fun as long as people don't take it too seriously.


----------



## Sid James

Eusebius12 said:


> ...63. Meale...


Interesting to see an Australian on the list. Richard Meale died just last year, and not much attention was paid to a thread I created in tribute. He was a composer who wrote music in many styles from neo-classical to atonal and everything in between. How did you come across him, may I ask?...


----------



## Josef Anton Bruckner

Wow, that's kind of funny that Bruckner is not included in that massive list of 100 composers. With guys like Falla and Lassus included...

Conor those are some good top picks!


----------



## jurianbai

No John Cage??? I read one of his composition is a mind-changing work.


----------



## Head_case

It's definitely been done before. 

Overdone if anything. 

Greatest = populist? 

Greatest = most played? 

Greatest = most prolific? 

Lists don't do anything for me I'm afraid. Anything in the top 46 should be instantly wiped out 

Greatest = most original would an interesting concept to define - in which case, the modern music of the 20th century comes into the fore...

When it comes to music, or the domain of art, superlative comparisons don't have much intrinsic value. A composer's music is a relationship between a listener, and a composer for me: it makes more sense to view it as a relationship, rather than a financial asset with the greatest stock index, or perhaps the greatest FTSE/Wall Street gains. 

Far from being pedantic, the 'Greatest Composers' mentality has probably spurred the neglect of many other exciting composers, and is a mindset spurred by a commercial agenda of its own. It's lovely that many can appreciate Bach and Beethoven. Maybe they could try doing it without proclaiming their own taste as 'the greatest' hmmm?


----------



## Eusebius12

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Mr Haydn at no.51. Care to share why? I am curious. Thanks.


I have tried to 'get into' Haydn but failed...

Of course there are I think some objective reasons...his music on the whole is much lighter, less deep, than those of the other members of the 1st Viennese School..

His music is entertainment, rather than expressing all the states of the human condition

Of course I am speaking in generalities and others may vociferously dispute these contentions..

I have heard Haydn likened to the 'muzak of the 18th century'...I wouldn't go that far at all, as I do admire Haydn, (also his brother Michael was no mean composer)..for that matter I have admiration for all on that list. Notice I did call the list, 'Great Composers'...
I don't view Haydn as in the upper echelons though.


----------



## Eusebius12

Andre said:


> Interesting to see an Australian on the list. Richard Meale died just last year, and not much attention was paid to a thread I created in tribute. He was a composer who wrote music in many styles from neo-classical to atonal and everything in between. How did you come across him, may I ask?...


I am Australian 

Unfortunately, Meale is neglected even in this country...
Percy Grainger and Arthur Benjamin also came very close to making that list.....


----------



## Eusebius12

Josef Anton Bruckner said:


> Wow, that's kind of funny that Bruckner is not included in that massive list of 100 composers. With guys like Falla and Lassus included...
> 
> Conor those are some good top picks!


My feelings about Bruckner (and also Mahler) are too equivocal.
I certainly don't deride Bruckner, his music sometimes is overwhelming. But I added a caveat at the beginning as to who I would include.

I have less qualms about omitting Shostakovitch, but that just may be a personal thing.


----------



## Eusebius12

Josef Anton Bruckner said:


> Wow, that's kind of funny that Bruckner is not included in that massive list of 100 composers. With guys like Falla and Lassus included...
> 
> Conor those are some good top picks!


Oh by the way, I edited the list


----------



## Eusebius12

111. Nielsen
112. Gombert
113. Ginastera
114. Machaut
115. A. Merikanto
116. Boccherini
117. V.Novak
118. Sorabji
119. Berwald
120. Zemlinsky
121. A. Scarlatti
122. Karlowicz
123. Busoni
124. J. Sheppard
125. Grainger
126. Hanson
127. Reger
128. Liadov
129. Chausson
130. S.Barber=Miaskovsky=Glazunov=M.Haydn


----------



## Air

I love how this thread has turned into some sort of personal blog. Very well, I will give 20 - and I refuse to give any more - it's hard, but I'll try it. Maybe the tiered method will help me not have a mental breakdown on having to decide on who goes in slots numbers 1-10.

1st Tier: Bach, Beethoven, Mozart, Prokofiev
2nd Tier: Bartok, Schubert, Schumann
3rd Tier: Bruckner, Mahler, Sibelius, Varese
4th Tier: Medtner, R.Strauss, Villa-Lobos
5th Tier: Liszt, Rameau, Stravinsky
6th Tier: Alkan, Pachelbel*, Ravel 

Ouch - I feel extremely, extremely boring... not worthy of the honorable list you have provided. Maybe I should have thrown in Eiges or Pierne to bring myself up a notch - but no, I tried to be as honest as possible.

*


----------



## Andy Loochazee

Eusebius12 said:


> I'm sure this has been done here before, but I sometimes try to list the greatest, actually that list can change from day to day.
> My list is very personal, and certain composers considered great are not in it. This is also a very 'traditional' kind of list, even if some of the names are virtual unknowns.


You should have called your list your "100 Favourite Composers" rather than "greatest composers", because that's all that it is. It has no pretensions to having any sort of objectivity, as it's merely a personal list and therefore no more interesting than your shopping list: toothpaste, cornflakes, toilet rolls, washing up liquid, baked beans, Tallis, Schumann, bread rolls, Mozart, bananas, etc.

Lists of greatest composers that claim to be based on a range of objective criteria are much more interesting, such as the list produced by the website DigitalDreamDoor, which has produced lots of very interesting "greatest" lists across the whole range of music. For example, you won't find the likes of "Papa" Haydn and Wagner in such ridiculous positions as Nos 51 and 32 respectively on the DDD list, but they are well inside the top 10 where they obviously belong.


----------



## Eusebius12

I wanted to include Medtner, and Villa-Lobos somewhere..

Unfortunately, I haven't heard a great deal of Varese although his sound world has a unique flavour..as do Messiaen and Rautavaara...


----------



## Eusebius12

Well obviously.

I aimed to make an objective list, but my objective criteria excluded such factors as influence and frequency of performance. Certain ranks are more equivocal than others; I really admire aspects of Wagner and really enjoy some of music, but on close analysis large parts of it are simply not that good. You could jettison nearly all of Siegfried for example, and not be any worse off. 

Haydn was more influential than the actual merit of his compositions could possibly have warranted. I think that many would exclude him from their top 10.
Perhaps I should have just said that he was 'dog ********'? (an opinion I do not hold, as I respect Haydn's music and consider him great).

edit: the DDD lists are not at all impressive. They seem hardly objective or even particularly interesting. These look to be the 'popular vote' type lists, which are usually pretty meaningless.


----------



## jhar26

Eusebius12 said:


> Well obviously.
> 
> I aimed to make an objective list, but my objective criteria excluded such factors as influence and frequency of performance. Certain ranks are more equivocal than others; I really admire aspects of Wagner and really enjoy some of music, but on close analysis large parts of it are simply not that good. You could jettison nearly all of Siegfried for example, and not be any worse off.
> 
> Haydn was more influential than the actual merit of his compositions could possibly have warranted. I think that many would exclude him from their top 10.
> Perhaps I should have just said that he was 'dog ********'? (an opinion I do not hold, as I respect Haydn's music and consider him great).
> 
> edit: the DDD lists are not at all impressive. They seem hardly objective or even particularly interesting. These look to be the 'popular vote' type lists, which are usually pretty meaningless.


But don't we all think that the only meaningfull list is our own anyway? None of us think that the list of someone else is entirely objective. If we did, our own list would be exactly the same as theirs.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Eusebius12 said:


> Haydn was more influential than the actual merit of his compositions could possibly have warranted. I think that many would exclude him from their top 10.
> Perhaps I should have just said that he was 'dog ********'? (an opinion I do not hold, as I respect Haydn's music and consider him great).


I had to look up who you meant by St. Colombe, which I presume you meant some French Baroque composer? No.24, you ranked him. Interesting. I don't think I have knowingly listened to any music by St. Colombe.

What's even more interesting is you placed Haydn near doubled behind St. Colombe at no.51 and you think Haydn's music was "more influential than the actual merits of his compositions could possibly have warranted".

You certainly have a very interesting set of preferences.


----------



## Andy Loochazee

jhar26 said:


> But don't we all think that the only meaningfull list is our own anyway? None of us think that the list of someone else is entirely objective. If we did, our own list would be exactly the same as theirs.


I'm not sure that I agree. I can easily conceptualise a distinction between my "favourites" (whether it be composers, holiday destinations, films, motor cars, you name it) and a list comprising something more objective. Confining attention to classical composers, I have seen threads on various other message boards where members are asked to list their personal favourites and those they consider to be the greatest. Most people seem sensible enough to accept that there may be a difference, especially the more experienced among them. For example, I'm quite happy to accept that Wagner is a very great composer even though he is not among my favourites (at least not any longer).


----------



## Andy Loochazee

Eusebius12 said:


> Perhaps I should have just said that he was 'dog ********'? (an opinion I do not hold, as I respect Haydn's music and consider him great).


It means the opposite of what you appear to think it means; it's English slang for "the best", or "top of the tree". See THIS


----------



## jhar26

Andy Loochazee said:


> I'm not sure that I agree. I can easily conceptualise a distinction between my "favourites" (whether it be composers, holiday destinations, films, motor cars, you name it) and a list comprising something more objective. Confining attention to classical composers, I have seen threads on various other message boards where members are asked to list their personal favourites and those they consider to be the greatest. Most people seem sensible enough to accept that there may be a difference, especially the more experienced among them. For example, I'm quite happy to accept that Wagner is a very great composer even though he is not among my favourites (at least not any longer).


Yes, I can agree with that. On a list of personal favourites Strauss would be in my top five and, say, Puccini and Bellini would also rank higher than if I were asked to put a greatest of all time list together. Having said that, even on greatest of all time lists where we would try to be objective there would still be some differences between what different members come up with, although to a lesser degree than on lists of personal favourites.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Eusebius12 said:


> My list is very personal





Eusebius12 said:


> I aimed to make an objective list


Right the first time...

The challenge for a _single individual_ making such a list, of course, _is precisely_ the difficulty one has separating one's personal feelings from anything like objective assessment. For instance, I don't listen to much Baroque-period music-- but I just barely have enough sense to know that I *have* to place J.S. Bach in the top 3. On the other hand, I'd probably struggle to place Handel in the top-dozen... but that would be a reflection on MY myopia, not Handel's artistry.

And if Handel would get such treatment, how would Vivaldi fare? I'd undervalue him for sure! By the time I was through, I'd probably wind up with a variant version of my 'favorites' list- with just enough Early Music, Baroque and Classical-era composers on it to keep from appearing epicly ignorant of those periods.

I think it's best that I not risk embarrassing myself...


----------



## Andy Loochazee

Eusebius12 said:


> ... the DDD lists are not at all impressive. They seem hardly objective or even particularly interesting. These look to be the 'popular vote' type lists, which are usually pretty meaningless.


Sorry to disagree but I found that website very rewarding and interesting when I first encountered it several years ago. I would accept that long ago the forum side of its classical music section fell into a state of disrepair, and is now moribund. It is now only worth looking at from the point of consulting the various classical music lists that were produced. But in its heyday I recall that that the general quality of discussion on the classical music side was pretty good. I learned far more about classical music on that site than I have done on all the rest put together. For example, if you want a list of the best requiems, or piano duets, or solo cello or whatever, they're all listed. It astonishes me that anyone would seek this information in any other way if they were to know about the DDD lists.

The exact order of items in the various music lists are of course highly debatable, and that there are some oddities, but on the whole I found those lists way better than I have seen on any other board in terms of offering advice on the best in classical music. For a complete beginner the lists are far too complex, but for people who know a bit more and are hungry for more information those lists are very good. I worked my way down them all and have acquired virtually everything on them plus a load more.


----------



## Eusebius12

jhar26 said:


> But don't we all think that the only meaningfull list is our own anyway? None of us think that the list of someone else is entirely objective. If we did, our own list would be exactly the same as theirs.


Yeah of course...but this is not a list of my personal favourites exactly. My criteria may be subjective, but I've tried to be objective within those criteria


----------



## Eusebius12

Haydn has never moved me deeply. I do think that beyond a rather narrow band of music students, the music of Haydn is not all that well received. Of course popularity means nothing, but it is worth noting that Haydn has been really on the periphery of the orchestral repertoire until relatively recently. Not the string quartet repertoire, but even so I cannot place his chamber music on the same plane as Mozart, let alone Beethoven. 

Yet I enjoy his music.

St Colombe is a figure well worth investigating, even if his output is small. His works for solo viola da gamba in my view prefigure Bach, but have something else, an uncertainty and expressiveness reminiscent of Arabic music. Perhaps this owes something to Dufay, who explored this kind of territory.

As far as the Australian music scene, it is really quite dynamic, with some of the finest composers of the 20th cent. having come from here (Meale, Grainger, Carl Vine, Arthur Benjamin, Sculthorpe, also Alfred Hill, Malcolm Williamson, Nigel Westlake, Margaret Sutherland).

We have 2 brilliant orchestras and another excellent one (the Queensland) and 2 others of decent quality (the WASO and the Adelaide). The ACO is one of the most dynamic Chamber Orchestras in the world. The funding situation is not great, but it is remarkable what we have produced considering. 
The broadcasting situation is not great, but at least we have cm stations, although it has to be said that the ABC is a tad philistine.

Oh and the line of truly great sopranos hasn't been maintained perhaps since Sutherland (although Lisa Gasteen is a superb if relatively little known performer). Other great Australian performers would be:
Melba
Ernest Hutcheson
John Williams
Eileen Joyce
Barry Tuckwell
Charles Mackerras


----------



## Eusebius12

Andy Loochazee said:


> I'm not sure that I agree. I can easily conceptualise a distinction between my "favourites" (whether it be composers, holiday destinations, films, motor cars, you name it) and a list comprising something more objective. Confining attention to classical composers, I have seen threads on various other message boards where members are asked to list their personal favourites and those they consider to be the greatest. Most people seem sensible enough to accept that there may be a difference, especially the more experienced among them. For example, I'm quite happy to accept that Wagner is a very great composer even though he is not among my favourites (at least not any longer).


But you see, this was not a list of my 'favourites', if so then Schumann would have been no.1.
Not that I am egomanical enough to insist that my list is to be taken without a very great grain of salt by anyone else. But by throwing this in the ring, I hope to generate discussion. That is all. Or amuse myself. You can attribute as much value to the list as you deign to.


----------



## Eusebius12

Chi_townPhilly said:


> Right the first time...
> 
> The challenge for a _single individual_ making such a list, of course, _is precisely_ the difficulty one has separating one's personal feelings from anything like objective assessment. For instance, I don't listen to much Baroque-period music-- but I just barely have enough sense to know that I *have* to place J.S. Bach in the top 3. On the other hand, I'd probably struggle to place Handel in the top-dozen... but that would be a reflection on MY myopia, not Handel's artistry.
> 
> And if Handel would get such treatment, how would Vivaldi fare? I'd undervalue him for sure! By the time I was through, I'd probably wind up with a variant version of my 'favorites' list- with just enough Early Music, Baroque and Classical-era composers on it to keep from appearing epicly ignorant of those periods.
> 
> I think it's best that I not risk embarrassing myself...


Well, I have fairly Catholic tastes, and fairly extensive listening experience. Oh perhaps not as much with 20th century music as other periods, but I've listened to countless hours of Mahler, Bartok, Prokofiev, Shostakovich and the like, with lashings of serialism and minimalist meditation thrown in.

I hope you don't consider I embarassed myself, but perhaps our tastes and our conception of what is great differs. I do think I am a little oldfashioned in my tastes. 
Perhaps I should have added that caveat.


----------



## Eusebius12

Andy Loochazee said:


> The exact order of items in the various music lists are of course highly debatable, and that there are some oddities, but on the whole I found those lists way better than I have seen on any other board in terms of offering advice on the best in classical music. For a complete beginner the lists are far too complex, but for people who know a bit more and are hungry for more information those lists are very good. I worked my way down them all and have acquired virtually everything on them plus a load more.


Perhaps I have a more extensive listening career than you do...or greater age 

I have experienced all of this music personally, and can recall the feelings and thoughts that all of these composers and these works have induced in me...so I am well qualified to list the composers and works which *I believe* to be the greatest. My favourites are not the same as those I believe to be greatest...

These kind of lists (that is, the DDD ones) seem to me to be a melange, a blancmange, of a multitude of opinions or votes...I personally do not find these lists any more objective than mine, and certainly less interesting..
Also to place Bach as low as no.3? Below Mozart? I absolutely love Mozart but there is no way on any kind of objective criteria that I could see this as possible  Mozart was a phenomenal genius but Bach's greatness in my view is utterly transcendant....


----------



## Aramis

Great thread. So original and fascinating. Here are some composers that I would place on the list:

Oratio Bassani, 'Orazio della Viola' c. 1550-before 1609
Emilio de' Cavalieri c. 1550-1602
Giulio Caccini 1551-1618
Jacques Champion 'La Chapelle' before 1555-1642
Manuel Rodrigues Coelho c. 1555-c. 1635
Paolo Quagliati c. 1555-1628
Johannes Nucius c. 1556-1620
Alfonso Fontanelli 1557-1622
Giovanni Bassano c. 1558-1617
Richard Allison 1560/1570-1610
Felice Anerio 1560-1614
Giulio Belli c. 1560-1621 or later
William Brade 1560-1630
Diomedes Cato c. 1560/1565-1618
Camillo Lambardi c. 1560-1634
Giovanni Bernardino Nanino c. 1560-1623
Peter Philips c. 1560-1628
Hieronymus Praetorius 1560-1629
Thomas Robinson c. 1560-after 1609
Lodovico Grossi da Viadana c. 1560-1627
Mikołaj Zieleński c. 1560-c. 1620
Mary Ashelyn Allen c.1996-c. 2010
Jacopo Peri 1561-1633
Francesco Usper, or Francesco Sponga 1561-1641
John Bull 1562/1563-1628
Jan Pieterszoon Sweelinck 1562-1621
Jean Titelouze 1562/1563-1633
John Dowland 1563-1626
Giles Farnaby c. 1563-1640
Hans Leo Hassler 1564-1612
Sebastian Aguilera de Heredia c. 1565-after 1620
Duarte Lobo c. 1565-1646
Ascanio Mayone c. 1565-1627
Francis Pilkington c. 1565-1638
Manuel Cardoso 1566-1650
Alessandro Piccinini 1566-1638
Lucia Quinciani born c. 1566; fl. 1611
Giovanni Francesco Anerio c. 1567-1630
Thomas Campion 1567-1620
Christoph Demantius 1567-1643
Nicolas Formé 1567-1638
Claudio Monteverdi 1567-1643
Philip Rosseter 1567/1568-1623
Adriano Banchieri 1568-1634
Bartolomeo Barbarino c. 1568-1617 or later
Joan Baptista Comes 1568-1643
Christian Erbach 1568/1573-1635
Tobias Hume 1569-1645
Giovanni Paolo Cima c. 1570-1622
Peeter Cornet c. 1570/1580-1633
Alfonso Ferrabosco II c. 1570-1628
Pierre Guédron c. 1570-c. 1620
Paul Peuerl 1570-1625
Joan Pau Pujol 1570-1626
Salamone Rossi c. 1570-1630
Claudia Sessa c. 1570-between 1613 and 1619
Giovanni Battista Fontana c. 1571-c. 1630
Thomas Lupo 1571-1627
Filipe de Magalhães c. 1571-1652
Martin Peerson 1571/1573-1651
Giovanni Picchi 1571/1572-1643
Michael Praetorius c. 1571-1621
John Ward 1571-1638
Daniel Bacheler 1572-1619
Thomas Tomkins 1572-1656
Cesarina Ricci de Tingoli born c. 1573, fl. 1597
Claudio Pari 1574-after 1619
John Wilbye 1574-1638
Vittoria Aleotti c. 1575-after 1620
Abundio Antonelli c. 1575-c. 1629
Robert Ballard c. 1575-1645
Estêvão de Brito 1575-1641
John Coprario, or John Cooper c. 1575-1626
Ignazio Donati c. 1575-1638
Michelagnolo Galilei 1575-1631
Ennemond Gaultier, 'le Vieux Gaultier' 1575-1651
Esteban López Morago c. 1575-after 1630
Giovanni Priuli c. 1575-1626
Matheo Romero c. 1575-1647
William Simmes c. 1575-c. 1625
Giovanni Maria Trabaci c. 1575-1647
Thomas Weelkes 1576-1623
Sulpitia Cesis b. 1577; fl. 1619
Agostino Agazzari 1578-1640
Melchior Franck c. 1579-1639
Adriana Basile c. 1580-c. 1640
Jacques Cordier c. 1580-before 1655
Richard Dering c. 1580-1630
Michael East 1580-1648
Thomas Ford c. 1580-1648
Johannes Hieronymus Kapsberger, or Giovanni Girolamo Kapsperger c. 1580-1651
Bartolomé de Selma y Salaverde c.1580/90-d. after 1638
Gregorio Allegri 1582-1652
Severo Bonini 1582-1663
Marco da Gagliano 1582-1643
Sigismondo d'India c. 1582-1629
Thomas Ravenscroft c. 1582-c. 1635
Thomas Simpson 1582-1628
Giovanni Valentini c. 1582-1649
Paolo Agostino, or Agostini c. 1583-1629
Girolamo Frescobaldi 1583-1643
Orlando Gibbons 1583-1625
Robert Johnson c. 1583-1634
Nicolas Vallet c. 1583-c. 1642
Antonio Cifra 1584-1629
Francisco Correa de Arauxo 1584-1654
Louis Constantin c. 1585-1657
Nicolò Corradini c. 1585-1646
Andrea Falconieri 1585/1586-1656
Peter Hasse c. 1585-1640
Heinrich Schütz 1585-1672
Antoine Boësset 1586-1643
Alessandro Grandi 1586-1630
Stefano Landi 1586/1587-1639
Jacob Praetorius 1586-1651
Claudio Saracini 1586-1630
Johann Schein 1586-1630
Paul Siefert 1586-1666
Francesca Caccini 1587-c. 1640
Samuel Scheidt 1587-1654
Johann Andreas Herbst 1588-1666
Nicholas Lanier 1588-1666
Guilielmus Messaus 1589-1640
Francesco Turini 1589-1656
Caterina Assandra c. 1590-after 1618
Giovanni Pietro Berti c. 1590-1638
Dario Castello c. 1590-c. 1658
Jacob van Eyck c. 1590-1657
Juan Gutiérrez de Padilla c. 1590-1664
Adam Jarzębski c. 1590-c. 1648
Manuel Machado c. 1590-1646
Johann Schop c. 1590-1667
Alba Trissina c. 1590-1638 or after
Lucrezia Orsina Vizzana 1590-1662
Nicolò Borbone, also Nicolò Borboni c. 1591-1641
Settimia Caccini 1591-1638
Robert Dowland c. 1591-1641
Guillaume Bouzignac before 1592-after 1641
Jacques Gaultier c. 1592-after 1652
John Jenkins 1592-1678
Melchior Schildt 1592/1593-1667
Claudia Rusca 1593-1676
Gottfried Scheidt 1593-1661
Biagio Marini 1594-1663
Tarquinio Merula 1594/1595-1665
Antonio Maria Abbatini c. 1595-1680
Giovanni Battista Buonamente c. 1595-1642
Henry Lawes 1595-1662
John Okeover c. 1595-1663
Heinrich Scheidemann c. 1595-1663
Giovanni Rovetta c. 1596-1668
Andreas Düben 1597-1662
Charles Racquet 1597-1664
Luigi Rossi c. 1597-1653
Johann Crüger 1598-1662
Giovanni Battista Fasolo c. 1598-c. 1664/1665 
Pierre Gaultier d'Orleans 1599-1681
Thomas Selle 1599-1663
Giovanni Battista Riccio fl. 1609-1621
Marcantonio Negri d. 1624
Juan Aranés d. c. 1649
Daniel Farrant d. before 1663
Giuseppe Scarani fl. 1628-1641
August Verdufen -16
Mlle Bocquet early 17th century-after 1660
Alessandro Poglietti early 17th century-1683
Manuel Correia c. 1600-1653
Simon Ives 1600-1662
Nicolaus à Kempis‎ c. 1600-1676
Adam Václav Michna z Otradovic c. 1600-1676
Marcin Mielczewski c. 1600-1651
Étienne Moulinié 1600-after 1669
Martino Pesenti c. 1600-c. 1648
Giovanni Felice Sances c. 1600-1679
Marco Scacchi c. 1600-1681/1687
Delphin Strungk 1600/1601-1694
Jacques Champion de Chambonnières 1601 or 1602-1672
Girolamo Fantini b. c. 1600/1602 fl. 1638
Michelangelo Rossi c. 1601-1656
William Lawes 1602-1645
Marco Marazzoli c. 1602-1662
Christopher Simpson c. 1602/1606-1669
Pietro Francesco Cavalli 1602-1676
Chiara Margarita Cozzolani 1602-c. 1678
Benedetto Ferrari c. 1603-1681
Francesco Foggia 1603-1688
Denis Gaultier, 'Gaultier le jeune' 1603-1672
John IV of Portugal 1603-1656
Caspar Kittel 1603-1639
Marco Uccellini 1603/1610-1680
Heinrich Albert 1604-1651
François Dufault 1604-1670
Charles d'Assoucy 1605-1677
Orazio Benevoli 1605-1672
Antonio Bertali 1605-1669
Francesca Campana c. 1605/1610-1665
Giacomo Carissimi 1605-1674
Johann Vierdanck c. 1605-1646
William Child 1606-1697
Philipp Friedrich Böddecker 1607-1683
Ferdinand III, Holy Roman Emperor 1608-1657
João Lourenço Rebelo 1610-1661
Nicolas Hotman c. 1610-1663
Nicolas Métru 1610-after 1663
Leonora Duarte 1610-1678
Luigi Battiferri 1610-1682
Henri Du Mont 1610-1684
Michel Lambert 1610-1696
William Young c. 1610-1662
Leonora Baroni 1611-1670
Pablo Bruna 1611-1679
Andreas Hammerschmidt 1611/1612-1675
Wolfgang Ebner 1612-1665
Sophie Elisabeth, Duchess of Brunswick-Lüneburg 1613-1676
Louis de Mollier c. 1613-1688
Juan Hidalgo 1614-1685
Marc'Antonio Pasqualini 1614-1691
Franz Tunder 1614-1667
Heinrich Bach 1615-1692
Angelo Michele Bartolotti c. 1615-1696
Carlo Caproli c. 1615-c. 1692
Francesco Corbetta c. 1615-1681
Christopher Gibbons 1615-1676
Francisco Lopez Capillas c. 1615-1673
Maurizio Cazzati 1616-1678
Kaspar Förster the younger 1616-1673
Johann Jakob Froberger 1616-1667
Johann Erasmus Kindermann 1616-1655
Jacques de Saint-Luc 1616-c. 1710
Matthias Weckmann c. 1616-1674
Nikolaus Hasse c. 1617-1672
Joan Cererols 1618-1680
Abraham van den Kerckhoven c. 1618-c. 1701
José Marín 1618-1699
Anthoni van Noordt c. 1619-1675
Barbara Strozzi 1619-1677
Juan García de Zéspedes c. 1619-1678
Johann Rosenmüller 1619-1684
Johannes Baptista Dolar, or Jan Křtitel Tolar c. 1620-1673
Johann Heinrich Schmelzer c. 1620-1680
Francisco Martins 1620-1680
Adam Drese c. 1620-1701
Isabella Leonarda 1620-1704
Matthew Locke c. 1621-1677
Jean Lacquemant, known as Dubuisson c. 1622-1680
Gaspar de Verlit 1622-1682
Dietrich Becker c. 1623-c. 1679
Antonio Cesti 1623-1669
Jacopo Melani 1623-1676
Jan Adam Reincken 1623-1722
Francesco Provenzale 1624-1704
François Roberday 1624-1680
Johann Rudolf Ahle 1625-1673
Jacques Gallot c. 1625-1696
Wolfgang Carl Briegel 1626-1712
Louis Couperin c. 1626-1661
Giovanni Legrenzi 1626-1690
Charles Mouton 1626-1710
Johann Caspar Kerll 1627-1693
Nicolas Gigault c. 1627-1707
Robert Cambert c. 1628-1677
Paul Hainlein 1628-1686
Gustav Düben 1628-1690
Christoph Bernhard 1628-1692
Lelio Colista 1629-1680
Andreas Hofer 1629-1684
Johann Michael Nicolai 1629-1685
Jean-Henri d'Anglebert 1629-1691
Lady Mary Dering 1629-1704
Filipe da Madre de Deus c. 1630-c. 1688 or later
Giovanni Antonio Pandolfi Mealli c. 1630-1669/1670
Carlo Pallavicino c. 1630-1688
Thomas Baltzar c. 1631-1663
Nicolas Lebègue 1631-1702
Sebastian Anton Scherer 1631-1712
Jean-Baptiste Lully 1632-1687
Guillaume-Gabriel Nivers 1632-1714
Giovanni Battista Vitali 1632-1692
Jean-Nicolas Geoffroy 1633-1694
Sebastian Knüpfer 1633-1676
Pavel Josef Vejvanovský c. 1633/1639-1693
Clamor Heinrich Abel 1634-1696
Antonio Draghi c. 1634-1700
Adam Krieger 1634-1666
Andrés de Sola 1634-1696
Pietro Simone Agostini c. 1635-1680
Lambert Chaumont c. 1635-1712
Daniel Danielis 1635-1696
Paul I, 1st Prince Esterházy of Galántha 1635-1713
Johann Wilhelm Furchheim c. 1635-1682
Joannes Florentius a Kempis 1635-after 1711
Jacek Różycki c. 1635-1704
Esaias Reusner 1636-1679
Dieterich Buxtehude c. 1637-1707
Giovanni Paolo Colonna 1637-1695
Bernardo Pasquini 1637-1710
Bernardo Storace 1637-1707
Diogo Dias Melgás 1638-1700
António Marques Lésbio 1639-1709
Alessandro Melani 1639-1703
Johann Christoph Pezel 1639-1694
Alessandro Stradella 1639-1682
Amalia Catharina 1640-1697
Pedro de Araújo 1640-1705
Antonia Bembo c. 1640-1720
Giovanni Battista Draghi c. 1640-1708
Carolus Hacquart c. 1640-1701
Paolo Lorenzani 1640-1713
André Raison 1640s-1719
Carl Rosier 1640-1725
Monsieur de Sainte-Colombe c. 1640-c. 1700
Gaspar Sanz 1640-1710
Nicolaus Adam Strungk 1640-1700
Esther Elizabeth Velkiers c. 1640-after 1685
Johann Friedrich Alberti 1642-1710
Johann Christoph Bach 1642-1703
Giovanni Maria Bononcini 1642-1678
Marc-Antoine Charpentier 1643-1704
Ignazio Albertini 1644-1685
Heinrich Ignaz Franz von Biber 1644-1704
Juan Bautista José Cabanilles 1644-1712
Maria Cattarina Calegari 1644-1675
Johann Samuel Drese c. 1644-1716
Tomás de Torrejón y Velasco 1644-1728
Johann Georg Conradi 1645-1699
August Kühnel 1645-c. 1700
Christian Ritter c. 1645-c. 1725
Andreas Werckmeister 1645-1706
Juan de Araujo 1646-1712
Rupert Ignaz Mayr 1646-1712
René Pignon Descoteaux c. 1646-1728
Johann Theile 1646-1724
Pelham Humfrey 1647-1674
Johann Michael Bach 1648-1694
Giovanni Maria Capelli 1648-1726
Johann Schelle 1648-1701
Poul Christian Schindler 1648-1740
John Blow 1649-1708
Pieter Bustijn c. 1649-1729
Pascal Collasse 1649-1709
Francisco Guerau 1649-1717/1722
Johann Philipp Krieger 1649-1725
Johann Valentin Meder 1649-1719
Bartholomäus Aich fl. 1648
Gioanpietro Del Buono fl. 1641-1644
Bernardo Gianoncelli fl. early 17th century; d. before 1650
Gervise Gerrard 16-16
Louis Grabu fl. 1665-1693
Bartłomiej Pękiel d. c. 1670
Cataldo Amodei c. 1650-c. 1695
Petronio Franceschini c. 1650-c. 1680
Christian Geist c. 1650-1711
Guillaume Minoret c. 1650-1717
Johann Anton Losy von Losinthal, or Comte d'Logy c. 1650-1721
Antonio de Salazar c. 1650-1715
Giovanni Battista Bassani c. 1650-1716
Stanisław Sylwester Szarzyński c. 1650-c. 1720
Robert de Visée c. 1650-c. 1725
Pietro Torri 1650-1737
Johann Jacob Walther 1650-1717
Johann Georg Ahle 1651-1706
Domenico Gabrielli 1651/1659-1690
Gilles Jullien c. 1651/1653-1703
Johann Krieger 1651-1735
David Petersen c. 1651-after 1709
John Abell 1653-after 1724
Arcangelo Corelli 1653-1713
Georg Muffat 1653-1704
Johann Pachelbel 1653-1706
Carlo Francesco Pollarolo c. 1653-1723
Agostino Steffani 1653-1728
Marc' Antonio Ziani c. 1653-1715
Servaes de Koninck c. 1654-c. 1701
Vincent Lübeck 1654-1740
Pablo Nassarre 1654-1730
Sébastien de Brossard 1655-1730
Ruggiero Fedeli c. 1655-1722
Johann Paul von Westhoff 1656-1705
Marin Marais 1656-1728
Georg Reutter 1656-1738
Johann Caspar Ferdinand Fischer 1656-1746
Philipp Heinrich Erlebach 1657-1714
Michel-Richard de Lalande, or Delalande 1657-1726
Gaetano Greco c. 1657-c. 1728
Giuseppe Torelli 1658-1709
Maria Francesca Nascinbeni born 1658; fl. 1674
Henry Purcell 1659-1695
Francesco Antonio Pistocchi 1659-1726
Antonio Veracini 1659-1745
Rosa Giacinta Badalla 1660-1710
Bartolomeo Bernardi c. 1660-1732
André Campra 1660-1744
Sebastián Durón 1660-1716
Gottfried Finger 1660-1730
Johann Joseph Fux 1660-1741
Friedrich Gottlieb Klingenberg c. 1660-1720
Johann Kuhnau 1660-1722
Gaspard Le Roux c. 1660-1707
Monsieur de Sainte-Colombe le fils the younger c. 1660-c. 1720
Alessandro Scarlatti 1660-1725
Johannes Schenck 1660-c. 1712
Damian Stachowicz c. 1660-1699
Sybrant Van Noordt, Jr. 1660-1705
Christian Friedrich Witt c. 1660-1716
Ignazio Pollice or Pulici fl. 1684-1705
Georg Böhm 1661-1733
Henri Desmarest 1661-1741
Francesco Gasparini 1661-1727
Giacomo Antonio Perti 1661-1756
Giovanni Lorenzo Lulier c. 1662-1700
Angiola Teresa Moratori Scanabecchi 1662-1708
Pirro Capacelli Albergati 1663-1735
Franz Xaver Murschhauser 1663-1738
Nicolas Siret 1663-1754
Friedrich Wilhelm Zachau, or Zachow 1663-1712
Nicolas Bernier 1664-1734
Louis Lully sometimes de Lully 1664-1734
Georg Österreich 1664-1735
Daniel Purcell 1664-1717
Johann Speth 1664-after 1719
Benedikt Anton Aufschnaiter 1665-1742
Nicolaus Bruhns 1665-1697
Grzegorz Gerwazy Gorczycki c. 1665/1667-1734
Johann Nicolaus Hanff 1665-1711
Élisabeth Jacquet de La Guerre 1665-1729
Jean-Baptiste Lully sometimes de Lully the younger 1665-1743
Francisco Valls 1665-1747
Domenico Zanatta c. 1665-1748
Attilio Ariosti 1666-1729
Johann Heinrich Buttstett 1666-1727
Michelangelo Faggioli 1666-1733
Jean-Féry Rebel 1666-1747
Bernardo Tonini c. 1666-after 1727
Jean-Louis Lully sometimes de Lully 1667-1688
Michel Pignolet de Montéclair 1667-1737
Johann Christoph Pepusch 1667-1752
Antonio Lotti c. 1667-1740
François Couperin 1668-1733
John Eccles 1668-1735
Jean Gilles 1668-1705
Giorgio Gentili c. 1668-after 1731
Georg von Bertouch 1668-1743
Louis Marchand 1669-1732
Alessandro Marcello 1669-1747
Andreas Armsdorff 1670-1699
Giovanni Battista Bononcini 1670-1747
Louis de Caix d'Hervelois c. 1670-c. 1760
Antonio Caldara 1670/1671-1736
Turlough Ó Carolan 1670-1738
Gaspard Corrette c. 1670-before 1733
Charles Dieupart c. 1670-c. 1740
Henry Eccles 1670-1742
Richard Leveridge 1670-1758
Jean-Baptiste Volumier, or Woulmyer 1670-1728
Tomaso Albinoni 1671-1751
Azzolino Della Ciaia, or Della Ciaja 1671-1755
Antoine Forqueray 1671-1745
Charles-Hubert Gervais 1671-1744
Carlo Agostino Badia 1672-1738
Francesco Antonio Bonporti 1672-1749
André Cardinal Destouches 1672-1749
Nicolas de Grigny 1672-1703
Francesco Mancini 1672-1737
Georg Caspar Schürmann 1672/1673-1751
Antonio de Literes 1673-1747
Santiago de Murcia 1673-1739
Jeremiah Clarke c. 1674-1707
Reinhard Keiser 1674-1739
Pierre Dumage c. 1674-1751
Jacques-Martin Hotteterre 1674-1763
Evaristo Felice dall'Abaco 1675-1742
Michel de la Barre c. 1675-1745
Giovanni Porta c. 1675-1755
Francesco Venturini c. 1675-1745
Johann Bernhard Bach 1676-1749
Louis-Nicolas Clérambault 1676-1749
Giacomo Facco 1676-1753
Johann Ludwig Bach 1677-1731
Johann Wilhelm Drese 1677-1745
Christian Petzold 1677-1733
William Croft 1678-1727
Ferdinando Antonio Lazzari 1678-1754
Antonio Vivaldi 1678-1741
Manuel de Zumaya c. 1678-1755
Jan Dismas Zelenka 1679-1745
Pietro Filippo Scarlatti 1679-1750
William Corbett 1680-1748
Giuseppe Fedeli, or Joseph Saggione c. 1680-c. 1745
Jean-Adam Guilain c. 1680-after 1739
Jean-Baptiste Loeillet of London 1680-1730
Françoise-Charlotte de Senneterre Ménétou born 1680; fl. 1691
Emanuele d'Astorga 1681-1736
Carl Heinrich Biber 1681-1749
Francesco Bartolomeo Conti 1681-1732
Johann Mattheson 1681-1764
Giovanni Reali c. 1681-after 1727
Georg Philipp Telemann 1681-1767
Giuseppe Valentini 1681-1753
Jean-François Dandrieu c. 1682-1738
Jean-Joseph Mouret 1682-1738
Giovanni Francesco di Caspará 1682-1777
Roque Ceruti c. 1683-1760
Christoph Graupner 1683-1760
Johann David Heinichen 1683-1729
Jean-Philippe Rameau 1683-1764
François d'Agincourt 1684-1758
Peter Ludwig Biermann also Pietro Ludovico Bermagno 1684-1776
Bohuslav Matěj Černohorský 1684-1742
Francesco Durante 1684-1755
Francesco Manfredini 1684-1762
Johann Gottfried Walther 1684-1748
Lodovico Giustini 1685-1743
Jacques Loeillet 1685-1748
Johann Sebastian Bach 1685-1750
Giuseppi Matteo Alberti 1685-1751
Domenico Scarlatti 1685-1757
George Frideric Handel 1685-1759
Wilhelm Hieronymus Pachelbel c. 1685-1764
Louis-Antoine Dornel c. 1685-1765
Pietro Giuseppe Gaetano Boni c. 1686-after 1741
Benedetto Marcello 1686-1739
Nicola Porpora 1686-1768
Johann Adam Birkenstock 1687-1733
Johann Ernst Galliard 1687-1749
Francesco Geminiani 1687-1762
Johann Georg Pisendel 1687-1755
Sylvius Leopold Weiss 1687-1750
Fortunato Chelleri 1688-1757
Johann Friedrich Fasch 1688-1758
Jacob Klein 1688-1748
Jean-Baptiste Loeillet de Ghent 1688-1720
Thomas Roseingrave 1688-1766
Domenico Zipoli 1688-1726
Jacques Aubert 1689-1753
Joseph Bodin de Boismortier 1689-1755
Pietro Gnocchi 1689-1775
Pietro Baldassare before 1690-after 1768
Francesco Barsanti 1690-1772
Pierre-Gabriel Buffardin 1690-1768
Gottlieb Muffat 1690-1770
Jacques-Christophe Naudot c. 1690-1762
Charles Theodore Pachelbel 1690-1750
Gottfried Heinrich Stölzel 1690-1749
Francesco Maria Veracini 1690-1768
Leonardo Vinci c. 1690-1730
Robert Woodcock 1690-1728
Francesco Feo 1691-1761
Jan Francisci 1691-1758
Unico Wilhelm van Wassenaer 1692-1766
Giuseppe Tartini 1692-1770
Louis-Claude Daquin 1694-1772
Leonardo Leo 1694-1744
Johan Helmich Roman 1694-1758
Giuseppe Sammartini 1695-1750
Pietro Locatelli 1695-1764
Marie-Anne-Catherine Quinault 1695-1791
Ernst Gottlieb Baron 1696-1760
Pierre Février 1696-1760
Maurice Greene 1696-1755
Conrad Friedrich Hurlebusch 1696-1765
Johann Melchior Molter 1696-1765
Andrea Zani 1696-1757
Josse Boutmy 1697-1779
Cornelius Heinrich Dretzel 1697-1775
Adam Falckenhagen 1697-1754
Jean-Marie Leclair l'aîné 1697-1764
Giovanni Benedetto Platti 1697-1763
Johann Joachim Quantz 1697-1773
Francesco Antonio Vallotti 1697-1780
Riccardo Broschi c. 1698-1756
François Francoeur 1698-1787
Jean-Baptiste Forqueray le fils 1699-1782
Joseph Gibbs 1699-1788
Johann Adolph Hasse 1699-1783
Johann Christian Hertel 1699-1754
Jan Zach 1699-1773
Marieta Morosina Priuli fl. 1665
Le Sieur de Machy d. after 1692
John Baston fl. c. 1700
Michielina Della Pietà fl. c. 1701-1744
Camilla de Rossi fl. 1707-1710
Julie Pinel fl. 1710-1737
Nicola Matteis d. 1714
Mrs Philarmonica fl. 1715
Gottfried Lindemann d. 1741
Benoit Guillemant fl. 1746-1757
Charles Dollé fl. 1735-1755; d. after 1755
Domenico Dalla Bella fl. early 18th century, Venice
Caterina Benedicta Grazianini fl. early 18th century
Maria Margherita Grimani fl. early 18th century
Giovanni Zamboni fl. early 18th century
Mlle Guédon de Presles early 18th century-1754
Obadiah Shuttleworth fl. 1700-1734
Johann Bernhard Bach the younger 1700-1743
Jean-Baptiste Masse c. 1700-c. 1757
Sebastian Bodinus c. 1700-1759
Giovanni Battista Sammartini 1700/1701-1775
Michel Blavet 1700-1768
Johan Agrell 1701-1765
François Rebel 1701-1775
Johann Ernst Eberlin 1702-1762
José de Nebra 1702-1768
Johann Gottlieb Graun c. 1702-1771
Francisco António de Almeida c. 1702-1755
Joseph-Hector Fiocco 1703-1741
John Frederick Lampe 1703-1751
Jean-Marie Leclair le cadet the younger 1703-1777
Carlos Seixas 1704-1742
Carl Heinrich Graun 1704-1759
Giovanni Battista Pescetti c. 1704-c. 1766
František Tůma 1704-1774
Nicolas Chédeville 1705-1782
Michael Christian Festing 1705-1752
Louis-Gabriel Guillemain 1705-1770
Pancrace Royer 1705-1755
Carlo Cecere 1706-1761
Baldassare Galuppi 1706-1785
William Hayes 1706-1777
Jean Barrière 1707-1747
Thomas Chilcot c. 1707-1766
Michel Corrette 1707-1795
Johann Baptist Georg Neruda c. 1707-c. 1780
António Teixeira 1707-1769
Georg Reutter the younger 1708-1772
Franz Benda 1709-1786
Princess Wilhelmine of Prussia 1709-1758
Christoph Schaffrath 1709-1763
Charles Avison 1709-1770
Domenico Alberti c. 1710-1740
Thomas Arne 1710-1778
Wilhelm Friedemann Bach 1710-1784
Elisabeth de Haulteterre b. c. 1710s; fl. 1737-1768
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 1710-1736
Barbara of Portugal 1711-1758
William Boyce 1711-1779
Jean-Joseph Cassanéa de Mondonville 1711-1772
Frederick the Great 1712-1786
John Hebden 1712-1765
John Stanley 1712-1786
Antoine Dauvergne 1713-1797
Johan Henrik Freithoff 1713-1767
Johann Ludwig Krebs 1713-1780
Johann Nicolaus Mempel 1713-1747
Pieter Hellendaal 1721-1799
Rosanna Scalfi Marcello fl. 1723-1742
Santa Della Pietà fl. c. 1725-1750, d. after 1774
Antonio Soler 1729-1783
Capel Bond 1730-1790
Lodovico Giustini 1685-1743
Domenico Scarlatti 1685-1757
Domenico Dalla Bella fl. early 18th century, Venice
Caterina Benedicta Grazianini fl. early 18th century
Maria Margherita Grimani fl. early 18th century
Giovanni Zamboni fl. early 18th century
Mlle Guédon de Presles early 18th century-1754
Jean-Baptiste Masse c. 1700-c. 1756
Michel Blavet 1700-1768
Johan Agrell 1701-1765
François Rebel 1701-1775
Giovanni Battista Sammartini c. 1701-1775
Johann Ernst Eberlin 1702-1762
Johann Gottlieb Graun c. 1702-1771
Carl Heinrich Graun c. 1703-1759
Rosanna Scalfi Marcello fl. 1723-1742
Carlos Seixas 1704-1742
Giovanni Battista Pescetti c. 1704-c. 1766
Santa Della Pietà fl. c. 1725-1750; d. after 1774
Carlo Cecere 1706-1761
Baldassare Galuppi 1706-1785
Jean Barrière 1707-1747
Johann Baptist Georg Neruda c. 1707-c. 1780
Georg Reutter the younger 1708-1772
Franz Benda 1709-1786
Franz Xaver Richter 1709-1789
Christoph Schaffrath 1709-1763
Princess Wilhelmine of Prussia 1709-1758
Domenico Alberti 1710-1740
Thomas Arne 1710-1778
Wilhelm Friedemann Bach 1710-1784
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi 1710-1736
William Boyce 1711-1779
Barbara of Portugal 1711-1758
Frederick the Great 1712-1786
John Stanley 1712-1786
Johann Ludwig Krebs 1713-1780
Per Brant 1714-1767
Niccolò Jommelli 1714-1774
Gottfried August Homilius 1714-1785
Christoph Willibald Gluck 1714-1787
Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach 1714-1788
Georg Christoph Wagenseil 1715-1777
Jacques Duphly 1715-1789
Johann Friedrich Doles 1715-1797
James Nares 1715-1783
Hinrich Philip Johnsen 1716-1779
Georg Matthias Monn 1716-1750
Johann Wenzel Anton Stamitz 1717-1757
Elisabeth de Haulteterre fl. 1737-1768
Mlle Duval 1718-after 1775
Leopold Mozart 1719-1787
William Walond 1719-1768
Joan Baptista Pla c. 1720-1773
Maria Teresa Agnesi 1720-1795
Johann Friedrich Agricola 1720-1774
Johann Christoph Altnickol 1720-1759
Pieter Hellendaal 1721-1799
Johann Philipp Kirnberger 1721-1783
John Garth 1721-1810
Sebastián Ramón de Albero y Añaños 1722-1756
Georg Benda 1722-1795
Carl Friedrich Abel 1723-1787
Anna Amalia Princess of Prussia 1723-1787
Maria Antonia Walpurgis of Bavaria 1724-1780
Claude Balbastre 1724-1799
Miss Davis c. 1726-after 1755
Johann Becker 1726-1803
Johann Gottlieb Goldberg 1727-1756
Tommaso Traetta 1727-1779
Armand-Louis Couperin 1727-1789
Niccolò Piccinni 1728-1800
Johann Gottfried Müthel 1728-1788
Florian Leopold Gassmann 1729-1774 [1]
Giuseppe Sarti 1729-1802 
Antonio Soler 1729-1783
Pieter van Maldere 1729-1798
Luise Adelgunda Victoria Gottsched died 1762
Christian Cannabich 1731-1798
Elisabetta de Gambarini 1731-1765
František Xaver Brixi 1732-1771
Joseph Haydn 1732-1809
Josina Anna Petronella van Boetzelaer 1733-1787
Anton Fils 1733-1760
Benjamin Cooke 1734-1793
François-Joseph Gossec 1734-1829
Johann Gottfried Eckard 1735-1809
Johann Christian Bach 1735-1782
Mme Papavoine born c. 1735; fl. 1755-61
Johann Schobert c. 1735-1767
Johann Georg Albrechtsberger 1736-1809
Hélène-Louise Demars b. c. 1736
Michael Haydn 1737-1806
Josef Mysliveček 1737-1781
Philip Hayes 1738-1797
William Herschel 1738-1822
Leopold Hofmann 1738-1793
Anna Bon born 1738/1739
Karl Ditters von Dittersdorf 1739-1799
Johann Baptist Vanhal 1739-1813
Anna Amalia, Duchess of Saxe-Weimar-Eisenach 1739-1807
Mlle Guerin born c. 1739, fl. 1755
Isabelle de Charrière 1740-1805
Luigi Gatti 1740-1817
André Ernest Modeste Grétry 1741-1813
Andrea Luchesi 1741-1801
Giovanni Paisiello 1741-1816
Václav Pichl 1741-1804
Jean-Baptiste Krumpholz 1742-1790
Anton Ferdinand Tietz 1742-1811
Maria Carolina Wolf 1742-1820
Luigi Boccherini 1743-1805
Franz Nikolaus Novotny 1743-1773
Anne Louise Boyvin d'Hardancourt Brillon de Jouy 1744-1824
Marianne von Martínez 1744-1812
Yekaterina Sinyavina died 1784
Maxim Berezovsky c. 1745-1777
Joseph Bologne, the Chevalier de Saint-Georges 1745-1799
Maddalena Laura Sirmen 1745-1818
Carl Stamitz 1745-1801
Marie Emmanuelle Bayon Louis 1746-1825
Leopold Kozeluch 1747-1818
Joseph Schuster 1748-1812[4]
Henriette Adélaïde Villard de Beaumesnil 1748-1813
Johann Nikolaus Forkel 1749-1818
Domenico Cimarosa 1749-1801
Jean-Frédéric Edelmann 1749-1794
Maria Barthélemon c. 1749-1799
Antonín Kraft c. 1749-1820
Marianna von Auenbrugger d. 1786
Antonio Salieri 1750-1825
Antonio Rosetti c1750-1792
Elizabeth Anspach 1750-1828
Elizabeth Joanetta Catherine von Hagen 1750-1809/1810
Dmytro Bortniansky 1751-1825
Maria Anna Mozart 1751-1829
Mary Ann Pownall 1751-1796
Corona Elisabeth Wilhelmine Schröter 1751-1802
Mary Ann Wrighten 1751-1796
Muzio Clementi 1752-1832
Justin Heinrich Knecht 1752-1817
Leopold Kozeluch 1752-1818
Niccolò Antonio Zingarelli 1752-1837
Juliane Reichardt 1752-1783
Jane Savage 1752/3-1824
Jean-Baptiste Bréval 1753-1823
Vicente Martín y Soler 1754-1806
Vincenzo Righini 1756-1812
Giuseppe Antonio Capuzzi 1755-1818
Countess Maria Theresia Ahlefeldt 1755-1810
Mary Linwood 1755/6-1845
Antoine-Frédéric Gresnick 1755-1799
Francesca Lebrun also Franziska Danzi Lebrun 1756-1791
Thomas Linley the younger 1756-1778
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart 1756-1791
Joseph Martin Kraus 1756-1792
Paul Wranitzky 1756-1808
Daniel Gottlob Türk 1756-1813
Ignaz Pleyel 1757-1831
Harriett Abrams 1758-1821
Josepha Barbara Auernhammer 1758-1820
François Devienne 1759-1803
Franz Vinzenz Krommer 1759 - 1831
Maria Theresa von Paradis 1759-1824
Maria Rosa Coccia 1759-1833
Sophia Maria Westenholz 1759-1838
Luigi Cherubini 1760 - 1842
Johann Ladislaus Dussek 1760-1812
Marie-Elizabeth Cléry 1761-after 1795
Erik Tulindberg 1761-1814
Marcos António da Fonseca Portugal 1762-1830
Joseph de Momigny 1762-1842
Adelheid Maria Eichner 1762-1787
Jane Mary Guest 1762-1846
Ann Valentine 1762-1842
Franz Danzi 1763-1826
Adalbert Gyrowetz 1763-1850
Étienne Méhul 1763-1817
Johann Simon Mayr 1763 - 1845
Helene de Montgeroult 1764-1836
Anton Eberl 1765-1807
Franz Xaver Süssmayr 1766-1803
Samuel Wesley 1766-1837
Anne-Marie Krumpholtz 1766-1813
Caroline Wuiet 1766-1835
Wenzel Muller 1767-1835
Julie Candeille 1767-1834
José Maurício Nunes Garcia 1767-1830
Carlos Baguer 1768-1808
Elizabeth Billington c.1768-1818
Margarethe Danzi 1768-1800
Francesco Gnecco 1769-1810
Cecilia Maria Barthélemon c. 1769-1840
Maria Theresa Bland c. 1769-1838
Kateřina Veronika Anna Dusíkova 1769-1833
Maria Margherita Grimani fl. 18th century
Vincenta Da Ponte fl. second half 18th century
Ludwig van Beethoven 1770-1827
Ferdinando Carulli 1770-1841
Ferdinando Paer 1771-1839
Johann Baptist Cramer 1771-1858
Lucile Grétry 1772-1790
Maria Frances Parke 1772-1822
Sophie Bawr 1773-1860
Maria Brizzi Giorgi 1775-1822
João Domingos Bomtempo 1775-1842
Sophia Corri Dussek 1775-1847
Margaret Essex 1775-1807
Sophie Gail 1775-1819
Maria Hester Park 1775-1822
Johann Nepomuk Hummel 1778-1837
Fernando Sor 1778-1839
Pauline Duchambge 1778-1858
Joachim Nicolas Eggert 1779-1813
Louise Reichardt 1779-1826
Mauro Giuliani 1781-1829
Anthony Philip Heinrich 1781-1861
Sophie Lebrun 1781-1863
John Field 1782-1837
Niccolò Paganini 1782-1840
Daniel Auber 1782-1871
Louis Spohr 1784-1859
Teresa Belloc-Giorgi 1784-1855
Bettina Brentano 1785-1859
Catherina Cibbini-Kozeluch 1785-1858
Isabella Colbran 1785-1845
Fanny Krumpholtz Pittar 1785-1815
Pietro Raimondi 1786-1853
Carl Maria von Weber 1786-1826
Friedrich Kuhlau 1786-1832
Marie Bigot 1786-1820
Le Sénéchal de Kerkado c. 1786-after 1805
Nicolas Bochsa 1789-1856
Elena Asachi 1789-1877
Maria Agata Szymanowska 1789-1831
Harriet Browne 1790-1858
Louis Joseph Ferdinand Herold 1791-1833
Carl Czerny 1791-1857
Giacomo Meyerbeer 1791-1864
Gertrude van den Bergh 1793-1840
Amalie, Princess of Saxony 1794-1870
Olivia Buckley born mid-1790s-after 1845
Franz Berwald 1796-1868
Carl Loewe 1796-1869
Helene Liebmann 1796-1835
Emilie Zumsteeg 1796-1857
Gaetano Donizetti 1797-1848
Franz Schubert 1797-1828
Annette von Droste-Hülshoff 1797-1848
Mme Delaval fl. 1791-1802
Mme Ravissa fl. late 18th century


----------



## Aramis

But I missed some:

Ekaterina Likoshin fl. 1800–1810
Katerina Maier fl. c. 1800
Agata Della Pietà fl. c. 1800
Vincenzo Bellini 1801–1835
Eliza Flower 1803–1846
Adolphe Adam 1803–1856
Hector Berlioz 1803–1869
Mikhail Glinka 1804–1857
Johann Strauss I 1804–1849
Fanny Mendelssohn 1805–1847
Felix Mendelssohn 1809–1847, 
Ferenc Erkel 1810–1893
Robert Schumann 1810–1856
Franz Liszt 1811–1886
Ambroise Thomas 1811–1896
Louis Antoine Jullien 1812-1860
Friedrich von Flotow 1812–1883
Alexandre Dubuque 1812-1898
Charles-Valentin Alkan 1813-1888
Ernst Haberbier 1813-1869
Giuseppe Verdi 1813–1901
Richard Wagner 1813–1883
William Sterndale Bennett 1816-1875
Károly Thern 1817-1886
Niels Gade 1817–1890
Charles Gounod 1818–1893
Jacques Offenbach 1819–1880
Franz von Suppé 1819–1895
Clara Schumann 1819–1896
Jean-Baptiste Duvernoy 1802–1880
Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky 1840–1893
Emmanuel Chabrier 1841–1894
Antonín Dvořák 1841–1904
Arrigo Boito 1842–1918
Jules Massenet 1842–1912
Arthur Sullivan 1842–1900
Émile Bernard 1843–1902
Edvard Grieg 1843–1907
Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov 1844–1908
Pablo de Sarasate 1844–1908
Charles-Marie Widor 1844–1937
Gabriel Fauré 1845–1924
Henri Duparc 1848-1933
Hubert Parry 1848-1918
Ernesto Köhler 1849-1907
Vincent d'Indy 1851–1931
Francisco Tárrega 1852 - 1909 
Engelbert Humperdinck 1854–1921
Leoš Janáček 1854–1928
Alfredo Catalani 1854-1893
Moritz Moszkowski 1854-1925
John Philip Sousa 1854-1932
Ernest Chausson 1855–1899
Julius Röntgen 1855–1932
Edward Elgar 1857–1934
Cécile Chaminade 1857–1944
Ruggero Leoncavallo 1858–1919
Giacomo Puccini 1858–1924,
Samuel Maykapar 1867-1938
Isaac Albéniz 1860–1909
Gustave Charpentier 1860–1956
Gustav Mahler 1860–1911
Edward MacDowell 1860–1908
Hugo Wolf 1860–1903
Claude Debussy 1862–1918
Frederick Delius 1862–1934
Pietro Mascagni 1863–1945
Ricardo Castro 1864-1907
Richard Strauss 1864–1949
Paul Dukas 1865–1935
Alexander Glazunov 1865–1936
Carl Nielsen 1865-1931
Jean Sibelius 1865–1957
Ferruccio Busoni 1866–1924
Umberto Giordano 1867–1948
Enrique Granados 1867–1916
Wilhelm Peterson-Berger 1867–1942
Amy Beach 1867–1944
Franz Lehár 1870–1948
Henry Kimball Hadley 1871-1937
Oreste Ravanello 1871–1938
Alexander Zemlinsky 1871-1942
Ralph Vaughan Williams 1872-1958
Hugo Alfvén 1872-1960
Alexander Scriabin 1872–1915
Sergei Rachmaninoff 1873–1943
Max Reger 1873–1916
Reynaldo Hahn 1874–1947
Arnold Schoenberg 1874-1951
Franz Schmidt 1874–1939
Reinhold Glière 1875–1956
Mieczysław Karłowicz 1876–1909
Manuel de Falla 1876–1946
Ottorino Respighi 1879–1936
Nikolai Medtner 1880-1951
Charles Koechlin 1867-1950
Robert Graham Manson 1883-1950
Ernest John Moeran 1894-1950
Nikolay Myaskovsky 1881-1950
Kurt Weill 1900-1950
Constant Lambert 1905-1951
Nikolay Medtner 1880-1951
Arnold Schoenberg 1874-1951
Rued Langgaard 1893-1952
Arnold Bax 1883-1953
Joseph Jongen 1873-1953
Hisato Ohzawa 1907-1953
Sergei Prokofiev 1891-1953
Charles Ives 1874-1954
Jean Roger-Ducasse 1873-1954
Arthur Honegger 1892-1955
George Enescu 1881-1955
Gustave Charpentier 1860-1956
Gerald Finzi 1901-1956
Reinhold Gliere 1875-1956
Alexander Grechaninov 1864-1956
Erich Wolfgang Korngold 1897-1957
Jean Sibelius 1865-1957
Florent Schmitt 1870-1958
Ralph Vaughan Williams 1872-1958
José Pablo Moncayo 1912-1958
George Antheil 1900-1959
Ernest Bloch 1880-1959
Albert Ketèlbey 1875-1959
Bohuslav Martinu 1890-1959
Heitor Villa-Lobos 1887-1959
Hugo Alfven 1872-1960
Arthur Benjamin 1893-1960
Ernő Dohnányi 1877-1960
Alfred Hill 1870-1960
Jesus Guridi 1886-1961
Uuno Klami 1900–1961
Wallingford Riegger 1885–1961
Jacques Ibert 1890–1962
John Ireland 1879–1962
Manolis Kalomiris 1883–1962
Karl Amadeus Hartmann 1905–1963
Paul Hindemith 1895–1963
László Lajtha 1892–1963
Francis Poulenc 1899-1963
Tadeusz Szeligowski 1896-1963
George Dyson 1883-1964
Ernst Toch 1887-1964
Julián Carrillo 1875-1965
Henry Cowell 1897-1965
Edgard Varèse 1883-1965
Vittorio Giannini 1903-1966
Gösta Nystroem 1890-1966
Quincy Porter 1897-1966
Zoltán Kodály 1882-1967
Matthijs Vermeulen 1888-1967
Mario Castelnuovo-Tedesco 1895-1968
Borys Lyatoshynsky 1895-1968
Ildebrando Pizzetti 1880–1968
Constantin Silvestri 1913–1969
Bo Linde 1933-1970
George Frederick McKay 1899-1970
Cyril Scott 1879-1970
Alan Rawsthorne 1905-1971
Carl Ruggles 1876-1971
Igor Stravinsky 1882-1971
Havergal Brian 1876-1972
Ferde Grofe 1892-1972
Gian Francesco Malipiero 1882-1973
Alexander Mosolov 1900-1973
Kurt Atterberg 1887-1974
Andre Jolivet 1905-1974
Frank Martin 1890-1974
Darius Milhaud 1892-1974
Martin Scherber 1907-1974
Egon Wellesz 1885-1974
Arthur Bliss 1891-1975
Luis H. Salgado 1903-1977
Luigi Dallapiccola 1904-1975
Dmitri Shostakovich 1906-1975
Benjamin Britten 1913-1976
Leroy Anderson 1908-1975]]
Walter Piston 1894-1976
Carlos Chávez 1899-1978
Aram Khachaturian 1903-1978
Klaus Egge 1906-1979
Roy Harris 1898-1979
Allan Pettersson 1911-1980
Samuel Barber 1910-1981
Robert Russell Bennett 1894-1981
Howard Hanson 1896-1981
Bill Hopkins 1943-1981
Geirr Tveitt 1908-1981
Peggy Stuart Coolidge 1913-1981
Carl Orff 1895-1982
Eduard Tubin 1905-1982
Georges Auric 1899-1983
Alberto Ginastera 1916-1983
Herbert Howells 1892-1983
Janis Ivanovs 1906-1983
Igor Markevitch 1912-1983
Peter Mennin 1923-1983
Germaine Tailleferre 1892-1983
William Walton 1902-1983
Randall Thompson 1899-1984
William Alwyn 1905-1985
Paul Creston 1906-1985
Hilding Rosenberg 1892-1985
Roger Sessions 1896-1985
Alexander Abramsky 1898-1985
Lars-Erik Larsson 1908-1986
Edmund Rubbra 1901-1986
Alexandre Tansman 1897-1986
Morton Feldman 1926-1987
Dmitri Kabalevsky 1904-1987
Ervin Nyíregyházi 1903-1987
Vincent Persichetti 1915-1987
David N. Johnson 1922-1987
Kenneth Leighton 1929-1988
Lennox Berkeley 1903-1989
Henri Sauguet 1901-1989
Virgil Thomson 1896-1989
Leonard Bernstein 1918-1990
Aaron Copland 1900-1990
Luigi Nono 1924-1990
Julian Orbon 1925-1991
Andrzej Panufnik 1914-1991
Stephen Albert 1941-1992
John Cage 1912-1992
Olivier Messiaen 1908-1992
Astor Piazzolla 1921-1992
William Schuman 1910-1992
Camargo Guarnieri 1907-1993
Nicolas Flagello 1928-1994
Witold Lutosławski 1913-1994
Elizabeth Maconchy 1907-1994
Miklós Rózsa 1907-1995
Isang Yun 1917-1995
Edison Denisov 1929-1996
Vagn Holmboe 1906-1996
Joonas Kokkonen 1921-1996
Louise Talma 1906-1996
Boris Tchaikovsky 1925-1996
Toru Takemitsu 1930-1996
Mieczyslaw Weinberg 1919-1996
Jean Françaix 1912-1997
Francisco Guerrero 1951-1997
Conlon Nancarrow 1912-1997
Robert Simpson 1921-1997
Earl Kim 1920-1998
Herman David Koppel 1908-1998
George Lloyd 1913-1998
Alfred Schnittke 1934-1998
Michael Tippett 1905-1998
Einar Englund 1916-1999
Božidar Kantušer 1921-1999
Rolf Liebermann 1910-1999
Joaquín Rodrigo 1901-1999
Alan Hovhaness 1911-2000
György Ligeti 1923-2006


----------



## Argus

Aramis said:


> But I missed some:
> 
> Ekaterina Likoshin fl. 1800-1810
> Katerina Maier fl. c. 1800
> Agata Della Pietà fl. c. 1800
> Vincenzo Bellini 1801-1835
> Eliza Flower 1803-1846
> Adolphe Adam 1803-1856
> Hector Berlioz 1803-1869
> Mikhail Glinka 1804-1857
> Johann Strauss I 1804-1849
> Fanny Mendelssohn 1805-1847
> Felix Mendelssohn 1809-1847,
> Ferenc Erkel 1810-1893
> Robert Schumann 1810-1856
> Franz Liszt 1811-1886
> Ambroise Thomas 1811-1896
> Louis Antoine Jullien 1812-1860
> Friedrich von Flotow 1812-1883
> Alexandre Dubuque 1812-1898
> Charles-Valentin Alkan 1813-1888
> Ernst Haberbier 1813-1869
> Giuseppe Verdi 1813-1901
> Richard Wagner 1813-1883
> William Sterndale Bennett 1816-1875
> Károly Thern 1817-1886
> Niels Gade 1817-1890
> Charles Gounod 1818-1893
> Jacques Offenbach 1819-1880
> Franz von Suppé 1819-1895
> Clara Schumann 1819-1896
> Jean-Baptiste Duvernoy 1802-1880
> Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky 1840-1893
> Emmanuel Chabrier 1841-1894
> Antonín Dvořák 1841-1904
> Arrigo Boito 1842-1918
> Jules Massenet 1842-1912
> Arthur Sullivan 1842-1900
> Émile Bernard 1843-1902
> Edvard Grieg 1843-1907
> Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov 1844-1908
> Pablo de Sarasate 1844-1908
> Charles-Marie Widor 1844-1937
> Gabriel Fauré 1845-1924
> Henri Duparc 1848-1933
> Hubert Parry 1848-1918
> Ernesto Köhler 1849-1907
> Vincent d'Indy 1851-1931
> Francisco Tárrega 1852 - 1909
> Engelbert Humperdinck 1854-1921
> Leoš Janáček 1854-1928
> Alfredo Catalani 1854-1893
> Moritz Moszkowski 1854-1925
> John Philip Sousa 1854-1932
> Ernest Chausson 1855-1899
> Julius Röntgen 1855-1932
> Edward Elgar 1857-1934
> Cécile Chaminade 1857-1944
> Ruggero Leoncavallo 1858-1919
> Giacomo Puccini 1858-1924,
> Samuel Maykapar 1867-1938
> Isaac Albéniz 1860-1909
> Gustave Charpentier 1860-1956
> Gustav Mahler 1860-1911
> Edward MacDowell 1860-1908
> Hugo Wolf 1860-1903
> Claude Debussy 1862-1918
> Frederick Delius 1862-1934
> Pietro Mascagni 1863-1945
> Ricardo Castro 1864-1907
> Richard Strauss 1864-1949
> Paul Dukas 1865-1935
> Alexander Glazunov 1865-1936
> Carl Nielsen 1865-1931
> Jean Sibelius 1865-1957
> Ferruccio Busoni 1866-1924
> Umberto Giordano 1867-1948
> Enrique Granados 1867-1916
> Wilhelm Peterson-Berger 1867-1942
> Amy Beach 1867-1944
> Franz Lehár 1870-1948
> Henry Kimball Hadley 1871-1937
> Oreste Ravanello 1871-1938
> Alexander Zemlinsky 1871-1942
> Ralph Vaughan Williams 1872-1958
> Hugo Alfvén 1872-1960
> Alexander Scriabin 1872-1915
> Sergei Rachmaninoff 1873-1943
> Max Reger 1873-1916
> Reynaldo Hahn 1874-1947
> Arnold Schoenberg 1874-1951
> Franz Schmidt 1874-1939
> Reinhold Glière 1875-1956
> Mieczysław Karłowicz 1876-1909
> Manuel de Falla 1876-1946
> Ottorino Respighi 1879-1936
> Nikolai Medtner 1880-1951
> Charles Koechlin 1867-1950
> Robert Graham Manson 1883-1950
> Ernest John Moeran 1894-1950
> Nikolay Myaskovsky 1881-1950
> Kurt Weill 1900-1950
> Constant Lambert 1905-1951
> Nikolay Medtner 1880-1951
> Arnold Schoenberg 1874-1951
> Rued Langgaard 1893-1952
> Arnold Bax 1883-1953
> Joseph Jongen 1873-1953
> Hisato Ohzawa 1907-1953
> Sergei Prokofiev 1891-1953
> Charles Ives 1874-1954
> Jean Roger-Ducasse 1873-1954
> Arthur Honegger 1892-1955
> George Enescu 1881-1955
> Gustave Charpentier 1860-1956
> Gerald Finzi 1901-1956
> Reinhold Gliere 1875-1956
> Alexander Grechaninov 1864-1956
> Erich Wolfgang Korngold 1897-1957
> Jean Sibelius 1865-1957
> Florent Schmitt 1870-1958
> Ralph Vaughan Williams 1872-1958
> José Pablo Moncayo 1912-1958
> George Antheil 1900-1959
> Ernest Bloch 1880-1959
> Albert Ketèlbey 1875-1959
> Bohuslav Martinu 1890-1959
> Heitor Villa-Lobos 1887-1959
> Hugo Alfven 1872-1960
> Arthur Benjamin 1893-1960
> Ernő Dohnányi 1877-1960
> Alfred Hill 1870-1960
> Jesus Guridi 1886-1961
> Uuno Klami 1900-1961
> Wallingford Riegger 1885-1961
> Jacques Ibert 1890-1962
> John Ireland 1879-1962
> Manolis Kalomiris 1883-1962
> Karl Amadeus Hartmann 1905-1963
> Paul Hindemith 1895-1963
> László Lajtha 1892-1963
> Francis Poulenc 1899-1963
> Tadeusz Szeligowski 1896-1963
> George Dyson 1883-1964
> Ernst Toch 1887-1964
> Julián Carrillo 1875-1965
> Henry Cowell 1897-1965
> Edgard Varèse 1883-1965
> Vittorio Giannini 1903-1966
> Gösta Nystroem 1890-1966
> Quincy Porter 1897-1966
> Zoltán Kodály 1882-1967
> Matthijs Vermeulen 1888-1967
> Mario Castelnuovo-Tedesco 1895-1968
> Borys Lyatoshynsky 1895-1968
> Ildebrando Pizzetti 1880-1968
> Constantin Silvestri 1913-1969
> Bo Linde 1933-1970
> George Frederick McKay 1899-1970
> Cyril Scott 1879-1970
> Alan Rawsthorne 1905-1971
> Carl Ruggles 1876-1971
> Igor Stravinsky 1882-1971
> Havergal Brian 1876-1972
> Ferde Grofe 1892-1972
> Gian Francesco Malipiero 1882-1973
> Alexander Mosolov 1900-1973
> Kurt Atterberg 1887-1974
> Andre Jolivet 1905-1974
> Frank Martin 1890-1974
> Darius Milhaud 1892-1974
> Martin Scherber 1907-1974
> Egon Wellesz 1885-1974
> Arthur Bliss 1891-1975
> Luis H. Salgado 1903-1977
> Luigi Dallapiccola 1904-1975
> Dmitri Shostakovich 1906-1975
> Benjamin Britten 1913-1976
> Leroy Anderson 1908-1975]]
> Walter Piston 1894-1976
> Carlos Chávez 1899-1978
> Aram Khachaturian 1903-1978
> Klaus Egge 1906-1979
> Roy Harris 1898-1979
> Allan Pettersson 1911-1980
> Samuel Barber 1910-1981
> Robert Russell Bennett 1894-1981
> Howard Hanson 1896-1981
> Bill Hopkins 1943-1981
> Geirr Tveitt 1908-1981
> Peggy Stuart Coolidge 1913-1981
> Carl Orff 1895-1982
> Eduard Tubin 1905-1982
> Georges Auric 1899-1983
> Alberto Ginastera 1916-1983
> Herbert Howells 1892-1983
> Janis Ivanovs 1906-1983
> Igor Markevitch 1912-1983
> Peter Mennin 1923-1983
> Germaine Tailleferre 1892-1983
> William Walton 1902-1983
> Randall Thompson 1899-1984
> William Alwyn 1905-1985
> Paul Creston 1906-1985
> Hilding Rosenberg 1892-1985
> Roger Sessions 1896-1985
> Alexander Abramsky 1898-1985
> Lars-Erik Larsson 1908-1986
> Edmund Rubbra 1901-1986
> Alexandre Tansman 1897-1986
> Morton Feldman 1926-1987
> Dmitri Kabalevsky 1904-1987
> Ervin Nyíregyházi 1903-1987
> Vincent Persichetti 1915-1987
> David N. Johnson 1922-1987
> Kenneth Leighton 1929-1988
> Lennox Berkeley 1903-1989
> Henri Sauguet 1901-1989
> Virgil Thomson 1896-1989
> Leonard Bernstein 1918-1990
> Aaron Copland 1900-1990
> Luigi Nono 1924-1990
> Julian Orbon 1925-1991
> Andrzej Panufnik 1914-1991
> Stephen Albert 1941-1992
> John Cage 1912-1992
> Olivier Messiaen 1908-1992
> Astor Piazzolla 1921-1992
> William Schuman 1910-1992
> Camargo Guarnieri 1907-1993
> Nicolas Flagello 1928-1994
> Witold Lutosławski 1913-1994
> Elizabeth Maconchy 1907-1994
> Miklós Rózsa 1907-1995
> Isang Yun 1917-1995
> Edison Denisov 1929-1996
> Vagn Holmboe 1906-1996
> Joonas Kokkonen 1921-1996
> Louise Talma 1906-1996
> Boris Tchaikovsky 1925-1996
> Toru Takemitsu 1930-1996
> Mieczyslaw Weinberg 1919-1996
> Jean Françaix 1912-1997
> Francisco Guerrero 1951-1997
> Conlon Nancarrow 1912-1997
> Robert Simpson 1921-1997
> Earl Kim 1920-1998
> Herman David Koppel 1908-1998
> George Lloyd 1913-1998
> Alfred Schnittke 1934-1998
> Michael Tippett 1905-1998
> Einar Englund 1916-1999
> Božidar Kantušer 1921-1999
> Rolf Liebermann 1910-1999
> Joaquín Rodrigo 1901-1999
> Alan Hovhaness 1911-2000
> György Ligeti 1923-2006


So you don't rate any living composer then?


----------



## Aramis

Argus said:


> So you don't rate any living composer then?


Time will show if they are great or not.


----------



## jhar26

Eusebius12 said:


> Also to place Bach as low as no.3? Below Mozart? I absolutely love Mozart but there is no way on any kind of objective criteria that I could see this as possible  Mozart was a phenomenal genius but Bach's greatness in my view is utterly transcendant....


No.3 isn't exactly low. Virtually all lists I have ever seen have Bach, Beethoven and Mozart as the top three. Only the ranking order is different from one list to the other. When I say "all lists" I don't mean every single list of every single person of course, but lists that are the end result of polls among music lovers or critics.


----------



## Andy Loochazee

Eusebius12 said:


> ... Also to place Bach as low as no.3? Below Mozart? I absolutely love Mozart but there is no way on any kind of objective criteria that I could see this as possible  Mozart was a phenomenal genius but Bach's greatness in my view is utterly transcendant....


You can't discredit the DDD lists because Bach was listed in third place after Beethoven and Mozart. For all you know there may have only been a hair's breadth separating them. It's not the DDD style to have equal ranks.

Besides, a lot of people would probably agree that Beethoven and Mozart should be ahead of Bach. Bach wrote tons of great stuff but is it generally as highly regarded as Beethoven's or Mozart's, both amomg professionals and the general public interested in classical? I don't think so, and I say that as a big admirer of Bach. To be honest, I haven't come across that many ardent fans of Bach on music boards. They don't stand out quite like fans of Beethoven or Mozart.

P.S. I have no connections whatsoever with DDD, now or at any time in the past. I'm merely saying that I found their classical music lists of good value and many of the discussions surrounding them very interesting. But as I said earlier, the place is virtually dead now on the classical side.


----------



## Andy Loochazee

Eusebius12 said:


> Haydn has never moved me deeply. I do think that beyond a rather narrow band of music students, the music of Haydn is not all that well received. Of course popularity means nothing, but it is worth noting that Haydn has been really on the periphery of the orchestral repertoire until relatively recently. Not the string quartet repertoire, but even so I cannot place his chamber music on the same plane as Mozart, let alone Beethoven.
> 
> Yet I enjoy his music.


Interesting what you say about Haydn. I wonder whether you have yet picked your way through the thread on http://www.talkclassical.com/8259-mozart-god-garbage.html, where the issue of Haydn's greatness compared to Mozart's came up.


----------



## SPR

(random insertion - I love Haydn. He is definitely in my to 10, maybe top 5...)


----------



## MessiaenIsGod

3 guesses as to my favorite composer.


----------



## Eusebius12

wow ...nice list..

some of those names are on mine btw...perhaps it wasn't your intention to make a list exclusive of mine..

Of your list I seriously considered

caccini, brade, philips,titelouze, bull, magalhaes,praetorius, tomkins,dering, gagliano, samuel scheidt,legrenzi,weckmann,rosenmueller,biber,pachelbel,torelli,kuhnau,A.Scarlatti,J.F.Rebel,forqueray, hotteterre,tartini,boyce,widor,albeniz,ciurlionis,medtner,respighi,bax,villao-lobos,panufnik,finzi,britten

(maybe I included some of those names can't remember)

Also Fayrfax, Francico Guerrero, Pijper, Arthur Benjamin, Carl Vine, Holmboe, Madetoja, Campra, Delalande, di Monte, and Lotti....


----------



## Eusebius12

True......


----------



## Eusebius12

Andy Loochazee said:


> You can't discredit the DDD lists because Bach was listed in third place after Beethoven and Mozart. For all you know there may have only been a hair's breadth separating them. It's not the DDD style to have equal ranks.
> 
> Besides, a lot of people would probably agree that Beethoven and Mozart should be ahead of Bach. Bach wrote tons of great stuff but is it generally as highly regarded as Beethoven's or Mozart's, both amomg professionals and the general public interested in classical? I don't think so, and I say that as a big admirer of Bach. To be honest, I haven't come across that many ardent fans of Bach on music boards. They don't stand out quite like fans of Beethoven or Mozart.
> 
> P.S. I have no connections whatsoever with DDD, now or at any time in the past. I'm merely saying that I found their classical music lists of good value and many of the discussions surrounding them very interesting. But as I said earlier, the place is virtually dead now on the classical side.


But then, all music requiring work and knowledge is not particularly popular. THis was discussed in a thread here about classical music in general not being popular. Beethoven and Mozart are more accessible than Bach. I think that Bach is for the cognoscenti. I am a particular lover of baroque music, but I don't think that affects my view that Bach is supreme in the world of classical music.

I do think that Bach is very highly regarded amongst professional musicians, but isn't as popular amongst the public, I will say that.

Saying that I am a fan of baroque music, I am an ever greater fan of romantic music. I am actually more akin in my temperament to romantic styles, its just that Bach's greatness to me is unchallangeable, whether it is my 'favourite' or not..

Also, the greatest Bach is different from great Bach...the standard of his work is phenomenally high and consistent, but Bach can sometimes be in something like cruise mode...this is clumsily put but there is a kernel of truth to what I am saying.


----------



## Eusebius12

Andy Loochazee said:


> Interesting what you say about Haydn. I wonder whether you have yet picked your way through the thread on http://www.talkclassical.com/8259-mozart-god-garbage.html, where the issue of Haydn's greatness compared to Mozart's came up.


I will read it all...have read parts of it

Funny thing that for many, Mozart's greatness seems to be in 'opposition' to Haydn's..some seem to be in rival camps so to speak


----------



## Eusebius12

MessiaenIsGod said:


> 3 guesses as to my favorite composer.


Could it be...Boulez?


----------



## Andy Loochazee

Eusebius12 said:


> I will read it all...have read parts of it
> 
> Funny thing that for many, Mozart's greatness seems to be in 'opposition' to Haydn's..some seem to be in rival camps so to speak


I don't think that was the main issue at all; it was more to do with questioning whether a disliking of Mozart was simply a cover for disliking Classical period music generally, given that Mozart's music is similar to Haydn's and that Mozart is widely considered to be the greater of the two.


----------



## Lukecash12

Aramis said:


> But I missed some:
> 
> Ekaterina Likoshin fl. 1800-1810
> Katerina Maier fl. c. 1800
> Agata Della Pietà fl. c. 1800
> Vincenzo Bellini 1801-1835
> Eliza Flower 1803-1846
> Adolphe Adam 1803-1856
> Hector Berlioz 1803-1869
> Mikhail Glinka 1804-1857
> Johann Strauss I 1804-1849
> Fanny Mendelssohn 1805-1847
> Felix Mendelssohn 1809-1847,
> Ferenc Erkel 1810-1893
> Robert Schumann 1810-1856
> Franz Liszt 1811-1886
> Ambroise Thomas 1811-1896
> Louis Antoine Jullien 1812-1860
> Friedrich von Flotow 1812-1883
> Alexandre Dubuque 1812-1898
> Charles-Valentin Alkan 1813-1888
> Ernst Haberbier 1813-1869
> Giuseppe Verdi 1813-1901
> Richard Wagner 1813-1883
> William Sterndale Bennett 1816-1875
> Károly Thern 1817-1886
> Niels Gade 1817-1890
> Charles Gounod 1818-1893
> Jacques Offenbach 1819-1880
> Franz von Suppé 1819-1895
> Clara Schumann 1819-1896
> Jean-Baptiste Duvernoy 1802-1880
> Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky 1840-1893
> Emmanuel Chabrier 1841-1894
> Antonín Dvořák 1841-1904
> Arrigo Boito 1842-1918
> Jules Massenet 1842-1912
> Arthur Sullivan 1842-1900
> Émile Bernard 1843-1902
> Edvard Grieg 1843-1907
> Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov 1844-1908
> Pablo de Sarasate 1844-1908
> Charles-Marie Widor 1844-1937
> Gabriel Fauré 1845-1924
> Henri Duparc 1848-1933
> Hubert Parry 1848-1918
> Ernesto Köhler 1849-1907
> Vincent d'Indy 1851-1931
> Francisco Tárrega 1852 - 1909
> Engelbert Humperdinck 1854-1921
> Leoš Janáček 1854-1928
> Alfredo Catalani 1854-1893
> Moritz Moszkowski 1854-1925
> John Philip Sousa 1854-1932
> Ernest Chausson 1855-1899
> Julius Röntgen 1855-1932
> Edward Elgar 1857-1934
> Cécile Chaminade 1857-1944
> Ruggero Leoncavallo 1858-1919
> Giacomo Puccini 1858-1924,
> Samuel Maykapar 1867-1938
> Isaac Albéniz 1860-1909
> Gustave Charpentier 1860-1956
> Gustav Mahler 1860-1911
> Edward MacDowell 1860-1908
> Hugo Wolf 1860-1903
> Claude Debussy 1862-1918
> Frederick Delius 1862-1934
> Pietro Mascagni 1863-1945
> Ricardo Castro 1864-1907
> Richard Strauss 1864-1949
> Paul Dukas 1865-1935
> Alexander Glazunov 1865-1936
> Carl Nielsen 1865-1931
> Jean Sibelius 1865-1957
> Ferruccio Busoni 1866-1924
> Umberto Giordano 1867-1948
> Enrique Granados 1867-1916
> Wilhelm Peterson-Berger 1867-1942
> Amy Beach 1867-1944
> Franz Lehár 1870-1948
> Henry Kimball Hadley 1871-1937
> Oreste Ravanello 1871-1938
> Alexander Zemlinsky 1871-1942
> Ralph Vaughan Williams 1872-1958
> Hugo Alfvén 1872-1960
> Alexander Scriabin 1872-1915
> Sergei Rachmaninoff 1873-1943
> Max Reger 1873-1916
> Reynaldo Hahn 1874-1947
> Arnold Schoenberg 1874-1951
> Franz Schmidt 1874-1939
> Reinhold Glière 1875-1956
> Mieczysław Karłowicz 1876-1909
> Manuel de Falla 1876-1946
> Ottorino Respighi 1879-1936
> Nikolai Medtner 1880-1951
> Charles Koechlin 1867-1950
> Robert Graham Manson 1883-1950
> Ernest John Moeran 1894-1950
> Nikolay Myaskovsky 1881-1950
> Kurt Weill 1900-1950
> Constant Lambert 1905-1951
> Nikolay Medtner 1880-1951
> Arnold Schoenberg 1874-1951
> Rued Langgaard 1893-1952
> Arnold Bax 1883-1953
> Joseph Jongen 1873-1953
> Hisato Ohzawa 1907-1953
> Sergei Prokofiev 1891-1953
> Charles Ives 1874-1954
> Jean Roger-Ducasse 1873-1954
> Arthur Honegger 1892-1955
> George Enescu 1881-1955
> Gustave Charpentier 1860-1956
> Gerald Finzi 1901-1956
> Reinhold Gliere 1875-1956
> Alexander Grechaninov 1864-1956
> Erich Wolfgang Korngold 1897-1957
> Jean Sibelius 1865-1957
> Florent Schmitt 1870-1958
> Ralph Vaughan Williams 1872-1958
> José Pablo Moncayo 1912-1958
> George Antheil 1900-1959
> Ernest Bloch 1880-1959
> Albert Ketèlbey 1875-1959
> Bohuslav Martinu 1890-1959
> Heitor Villa-Lobos 1887-1959
> Hugo Alfven 1872-1960
> Arthur Benjamin 1893-1960
> Ernő Dohnányi 1877-1960
> Alfred Hill 1870-1960
> Jesus Guridi 1886-1961
> Uuno Klami 1900-1961
> Wallingford Riegger 1885-1961
> Jacques Ibert 1890-1962
> John Ireland 1879-1962
> Manolis Kalomiris 1883-1962
> Karl Amadeus Hartmann 1905-1963
> Paul Hindemith 1895-1963
> László Lajtha 1892-1963
> Francis Poulenc 1899-1963
> Tadeusz Szeligowski 1896-1963
> George Dyson 1883-1964
> Ernst Toch 1887-1964
> Julián Carrillo 1875-1965
> Henry Cowell 1897-1965
> Edgard Varèse 1883-1965
> Vittorio Giannini 1903-1966
> Gösta Nystroem 1890-1966
> Quincy Porter 1897-1966
> Zoltán Kodály 1882-1967
> Matthijs Vermeulen 1888-1967
> Mario Castelnuovo-Tedesco 1895-1968
> Borys Lyatoshynsky 1895-1968
> Ildebrando Pizzetti 1880-1968
> Constantin Silvestri 1913-1969
> Bo Linde 1933-1970
> George Frederick McKay 1899-1970
> Cyril Scott 1879-1970
> Alan Rawsthorne 1905-1971
> Carl Ruggles 1876-1971
> Igor Stravinsky 1882-1971
> Havergal Brian 1876-1972
> Ferde Grofe 1892-1972
> Gian Francesco Malipiero 1882-1973
> Alexander Mosolov 1900-1973
> Kurt Atterberg 1887-1974
> Andre Jolivet 1905-1974
> Frank Martin 1890-1974
> Darius Milhaud 1892-1974
> Martin Scherber 1907-1974
> Egon Wellesz 1885-1974
> Arthur Bliss 1891-1975
> Luis H. Salgado 1903-1977
> Luigi Dallapiccola 1904-1975
> Dmitri Shostakovich 1906-1975
> Benjamin Britten 1913-1976
> Leroy Anderson 1908-1975]]
> Walter Piston 1894-1976
> Carlos Chávez 1899-1978
> Aram Khachaturian 1903-1978
> Klaus Egge 1906-1979
> Roy Harris 1898-1979
> Allan Pettersson 1911-1980
> Samuel Barber 1910-1981
> Robert Russell Bennett 1894-1981
> Howard Hanson 1896-1981
> Bill Hopkins 1943-1981
> Geirr Tveitt 1908-1981
> Peggy Stuart Coolidge 1913-1981
> Carl Orff 1895-1982
> Eduard Tubin 1905-1982
> Georges Auric 1899-1983
> Alberto Ginastera 1916-1983
> Herbert Howells 1892-1983
> Janis Ivanovs 1906-1983
> Igor Markevitch 1912-1983
> Peter Mennin 1923-1983
> Germaine Tailleferre 1892-1983
> William Walton 1902-1983
> Randall Thompson 1899-1984
> William Alwyn 1905-1985
> Paul Creston 1906-1985
> Hilding Rosenberg 1892-1985
> Roger Sessions 1896-1985
> Alexander Abramsky 1898-1985
> Lars-Erik Larsson 1908-1986
> Edmund Rubbra 1901-1986
> Alexandre Tansman 1897-1986
> Morton Feldman 1926-1987
> Dmitri Kabalevsky 1904-1987
> Ervin Nyíregyházi 1903-1987
> Vincent Persichetti 1915-1987
> David N. Johnson 1922-1987
> Kenneth Leighton 1929-1988
> Lennox Berkeley 1903-1989
> Henri Sauguet 1901-1989
> Virgil Thomson 1896-1989
> Leonard Bernstein 1918-1990
> Aaron Copland 1900-1990
> Luigi Nono 1924-1990
> Julian Orbon 1925-1991
> Andrzej Panufnik 1914-1991
> Stephen Albert 1941-1992
> John Cage 1912-1992
> Olivier Messiaen 1908-1992
> Astor Piazzolla 1921-1992
> William Schuman 1910-1992
> Camargo Guarnieri 1907-1993
> Nicolas Flagello 1928-1994
> Witold Lutosławski 1913-1994
> Elizabeth Maconchy 1907-1994
> Miklós Rózsa 1907-1995
> Isang Yun 1917-1995
> Edison Denisov 1929-1996
> Vagn Holmboe 1906-1996
> Joonas Kokkonen 1921-1996
> Louise Talma 1906-1996
> Boris Tchaikovsky 1925-1996
> Toru Takemitsu 1930-1996
> Mieczyslaw Weinberg 1919-1996
> Jean Françaix 1912-1997
> Francisco Guerrero 1951-1997
> Conlon Nancarrow 1912-1997
> Robert Simpson 1921-1997
> Earl Kim 1920-1998
> Herman David Koppel 1908-1998
> George Lloyd 1913-1998
> Alfred Schnittke 1934-1998
> Michael Tippett 1905-1998
> Einar Englund 1916-1999
> Božidar Kantušer 1921-1999
> Rolf Liebermann 1910-1999
> Joaquín Rodrigo 1901-1999
> Alan Hovhaness 1911-2000
> György Ligeti 1923-2006


Seeing as you don't mind reciting all the names, can you alphabetize them now so that we can actually navigate through the list?


----------



## Lukecash12

Andy Loochazee said:


> I don't think that was the main issue at all; it was more to do with questioning whether a disliking of Mozart was simply a cover for disliking Classical period music generally, given that Mozart's music is similar to Haydn's and that Mozart is widely considered to be the greater of the two.


********, I say! The mere volume and quality of Haydn's symphonies alone are a testament to his ingenuity and charm.

And that's my official rant of the day.


----------



## Andy Loochazee

Lukecash12 said:


> Seeing as you don't mind reciting all the names, can you alphabetize them now so that we can actually navigate through the list?


While you at it, please produce a fully-functional data base so that we can identify all relevant aspects of each composer's works, including any predilections towards necrophilia, claims to be being inspired by God, any aspects of obesity, details of about any wife-beating, and most important of all what they thought about Mozart (you needn't worry if they lived before Mozart, we'll let you off that one). Don't dare come back until said exercise is fully operational.


----------



## Eusebius12

Aha, fair enough. Well I am an admirer of both men, but I revere Mozart and I respect Haydn to a fair degree.

Maybe if I could just refer back to what I was saying about Wagner and the very personal nature of this list. I actually view great Wagner is high esteem. Trouble is in my view, there is a great deal of difference between great Wagner and mediocre Wagner, and there is a lot of the latter. I could without an conscience jettison all of Die Walkuere, Siegfried, and Tannhaueser (just keeping the 'good bits'- that is, the Walkuerenritt, the Feuerzauber music, the Waldweben, perhaps Siegfried's Nothung aria, and the prelude, venusberg music and the song to the evening star of Tannhaeuser). The earlier operas of Wagner are often just rubbish. So there is a huge gap between Wagner at his best (Tristan above all, the Wesendonck lieder, Das Rheingold, Lohengrin, Parsifal and Goetterdaemerung are all quality works, but on a more variable level of inspiration and consistency).

Mahler on the other hand, I first was wary of, then embraced, then rejected. His music overwhelmed, thrilled, then repelled and frightened me. This is music not to be dismissed lightly, but I feel that I have grown beyond this nightmare world of toxic feelings. Suicide music might be an exaggeration; but in one whose emotional response to music is acute this music can really induce depressive feelings.
Nevertheless, I recognize the titanic force, almost superhuman, in this composer. In some ways his music is the most powerful ever written.


----------



## starry

Eusebius12 said:


> But then, all music requiring work and knowledge is not particularly popular. THis was discussed in a thread here about classical music in general not being popular. Beethoven and Mozart are more accessible than Bach. I think that Bach is for the cognoscenti. I am a particular lover of baroque music, but I don't think that affects my view that Bach is supreme in the world of classical music.
> 
> I do think that Bach is very highly regarded amongst professional musicians, but isn't as popular amongst the public, I will say that.
> 
> Saying that I am a fan of baroque music, I am an ever greater fan of romantic music. I am actually more akin in my temperament to romantic styles, its just that Bach's greatness to me is unchallangeable, whether it is my 'favourite' or not..
> 
> Also, the greatest Bach is different from great Bach...the standard of his work is phenomenally high and consistent, but Bach can sometimes be in something like cruise mode...this is clumsily put but there is a kernel of truth to what I am saying.


Bach is from further back in time and perhaps why it's hard to relate to him quite as much as the more secular or maybe dramatic later music.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

... a lot of people would probably agree that Beethoven and Mozart should be ahead of Bach.

And a lot of people... myself certainly included... would disagree with that assumption.

Bach wrote tons of great stuff but is it generally as highly regarded as Beethoven's or Mozart's, both amomg professionals and the general public interested in classical? I don't think so...

Would Bach's best work be as highly regarded as the best of Mozart or Beethoven? Absolutely! There is no question. The _Mass in B-Minor_, the _Suites for Unaccompanied Cello_, the _Sonatas and Partitas for Unaccompanied Violin_, the _Well-Tempered Clavier_, any number of the cantatas, the _St. Mathew Passion_... any one of these rank among the greatest achievements in Western music and any one of them has adherents who are not unknowing when it comes to classical music who would proclaim this or that work as the single greatest work of music ever composed. Bach's keyboard works (not even counting his phenomenal works for organ) certainly measure up every bit with the piano oeuvre of Beethoven and one might easily argue that there is a greater universe of orchestral, vocal, and choral innovation to be found in Bach's cantatas than in the whole of Mozart and Beethoven's symphonic, choral, and operatic achievements.

I do think that Bach is very highly regarded amongst professional musicians, but isn't as popular amongst the public, I will say that.

I would be very careful before assuming that Bach is less-well-known or regarded among the general public. Certainly these are among the most familiar works of music ever written:
















A great little video with this one:




































Diamonds anyone?











A little connection between Bach and pop culture:





















Just a few off the top.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

"General public" is a very broad term indeed to describe folks in our society. I assume you guys mean these include folks who spend no more than five minutes a month who touch on Classical music in public spaces (like a shopping centre and in a lift with Classical music as background), to folks who have very little/nil exposure to Western music and culture in general (for example immigrants who form a significant proportion of populations in America, European and here).

Well, to be honest, I don't really care if the "general public" regards Bach more or less highly than Beethoven or Wagner. They have their own music and interests (from Lady Gaga to Chinese folk music, to whatever). They do not _actively consume _Classical music like we do. Just the same I do not actively consume the music they listen to, so what does it matter if I consider Lady Gaga any better or worse than Beyonce.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

By "general public" I mean something akin to Virginia Woolf's "common reader"... in other words the audience who passionately listens to and follows classical music in spite of a lack of formal education as a musician or academic within the field of music.


----------



## Toccata

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> "General public" is a very broad term indeed to describe folks in our society. I assume you guys mean these include folks who spend no more than five minutes a month who touch on Classical music in public spaces (like a shopping centre and in a lift with Classical music as background), to folks who have very little/nil exposure to Western music and culture in general (for example immigrants who form a significant proportion of populations in America, European and here).


I wouldn't have thought so. With reference to classical music, "general public" must surely refer to the non-professional side of those who take an active interest in the subject, not the casual listener.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Opal said:


> I wouldn't have thought so. With reference to classical music, "general public" must surely refer to the non-professional side of those who take an active interest in the subject, not the casual listener.


Oh I see, do pardon me then for not realising that I, HarpsichordConcerto, is one folk of the "general public". I have an active interest in the subject, I listen to and have numerous recordings but I am not a musical professional.

Then I would have to say it is absurd to suggest Bach is any less popular than Beethoven and or Mozart in the minds of the "general public", unless one has done a thorough statistical survey and tested the results.

By the way, what lump of the population do you folks classify yourselves, i.e. you guys who are musical professionals, the "non-general public"? Please do enlighten us "general public" folks. Thank you for your time. (I know you are busy musical professional people).


----------



## Toccata

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Oh I see, do pardon me then for not realising that I, HarpsichordConcerto, is one folk of the "general public". I have an active interest in the subject, I listen to and have numerous recordings but I am not a musical professional.
> 
> Then I would have to say it is absurd to suggest Bach is any less popular than Beethoven and or Mozart in the minds of the "general public", unless one has done a thorough statistical survey and tested the results.
> 
> By the way, what lump of the population do you folks classify yourselves, i.e. you guys who are musical professionals, the "non-general public"? Please do enlighten us "general public" folks. Thank you for your time. (I know you are busy musical professional people).


Words which could have been spoken by Sir Les himself:


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Opal said:


> Words which could have been spoken by Sir Les himself:


I'm waiting for toilet paper. It has run out.


----------



## Toccata

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> I'm waiting for toilet paper. It has run out.


I trust somebody knows about your plight, and you won't have to wait much longer.

In the meantime, anyone who may be unfamiliar with Sir Les Patterson here is his *U*nofficial Webs*h*ite.

He is Sir Leslie Colin Patterson: Wit, sage, raconteur, late Cultural Attaché to the Court of St James and Chairperson of the Australian Chapter of the International Cheese Board. N.B. the bit about the "Court of St James" means the British Queen in "general public" language.

Charming Aussie man. Here's another pic:


----------



## Eusebius12

Opal said:


> I trust somebody knows about your plight, and you won't have to wait much longer.
> 
> In the meantime, anyone who may be unfamiliar with Sir Les Patterson here is his *U*nofficial Webs*h*ite.
> 
> He is Sir Leslie Colin Patterson: Wit, sage, raconteur, late Cultural Attaché to the Court of St James and Chairperson of the Australian Chapter of the International Cheese Board. N.B. the bit about the "Court of St James" means the British Queen in "general public" language.
> 
> Charming Aussie man. Here's another pic:


I hate to hijack my own thread, but it is fair to add that Sir Les, as a cultural connoisseur and expert on all things related to the Yartz, is a no mean classical music afficionado. This is illustrated I think by a quote of his, directed to Sir James Galway:
"In Australia amongst the abos they have a saying, small of lips but large of digeridoo"


----------



## Lukecash12

Opal said:


> Words which could have been spoken by Sir Les himself:


You just made my day.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

In a bit of comic coincidence I just happened to be browsing through Phil G. Goulding's book, Classical Music, the 50 Greatest Composers and their 1000 Greatest Works as a bit of toilet reading the other day and I was reading through the section on Handel. I was surprised to discover just how little of Handel's operas and oratorios were included in what Goulding chose as the essential works. Indeed, he went a far to declare that Handel's skill was at writing music, not at opera. Considering how not too long ago I rarely ever came upon any of Handel's operas... or any of his oratorios beyond the Messiah, Saul, and Solomon, perhaps his judgment was not uncommon.

With all the recent HIP recordings of Handel's operas and oratorios I must admit that he is a composer who has grown greatly in my esteem over the years. I might say that my opinion of Vivaldi has also grown in light of recently recorded operatic and vocal music... but Handel even more so... to the point where I no longer imagine him dwarfed by Bach. Where Goulding placed him at no. 9... behind Bach, Beethoven, Mozart, Wagner, Haydn, Brahms, Schubert, and Schumann... I would now be hard-pressed not to place him cheek to cheek with Wagner... as much as I love Wagner.


----------



## jhar26

Handel ranks very high with me also - top six or seven all time great. But the most underrated baroque composer in my opinion is Rameau. The more I hear from him, be-it his operas or his music for harpsichord, the more he rises in my esteem. Monteverdi is of course also one of the greatest baroque composers, and he was probably even greater than we usually give him credit for because so much of his music has disappeared.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I must admit to a certain bias against the French Baroque... which always struck me a far more Rococo... overtly effete, etc... But I do have this disc which I found quite enjoyable:










And I have this disc... which strikes me as a far more muscular Rameau... on order:










I am also looking at this set:










And as a great fan of Angela Hewitt's recordings of Bach's keyboard music, I am also looking at this:










Any other thoughts?

While I agree that Rameau is certainly underrated among the Baroque composers, one might also say the same of Schütz, Praetorius, Telemann, and Buxtehude. I'm currently listening to Buxtehude:










... and I can quite see why J.S. Bach was so enamored of him.

Come to think of it... I must admit that my Baroque (and earlier) collection is woefully lacking in the same degree of richness and depth that I have amassed among Romantic, Post-Romantic, Modern, and Contemporary music. It makes me wonder about the continual complaints among the champions of Modern and Contemporary music as to the lack of respect afforded to their favored genre. One has to wonder why the champions of the Baroque aren't up in arms over the lack of respect for the Baroque. Schoenberg, my ***!! Where's the love for Telemann, already!!


----------



## Sid James

Our very own Sir Les Patterson would be proud to be mentioned on website of this calibre!

Anyway, getting back to music, although I have only been collecting classical CD's for about 18 months now, I'm beginning to truly appreciate the totality of the contribution these great composers have made to human civilisation over the centuries. It would be a bit unfair to single out one or the other. I mean, there were many "undiscovered" greats, like Charles Ives, who were largely unknown to the general public for decades. Who knows, there might be an Ives lurking among us now, who will only be discovered in time. Although my collection is small, I appreciate many composers, from all periods. Some I have are Byrd, Josquin, Mozart, Alkan, Ligeti. All made an impact in their own times and beyond. I have been listening to classical for most of my life, but every week I still discover something new. That's always a great feeling, I appreciate the privelege these men and women, composers, performers and scholars are constantly bestowing on us listeneres (whether our knowledge is vast or small, it doesn't make much of a difference at the end of the day, it's all about receptiveness & perception)...


----------



## jhar26

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I must admit to a certain bias against the French Baroque... which always struck me a far more Rococo... overtly effete, etc...


My love for French baroque music got a huge boost thanks to this (at the time) ridiculously cheap 20 cd box set.....










...It covers the whole 17th and 18th centuries, up to and including the classical era. Not every single disc is a winner, but most of them are. And besides giants like Lully and Rameau there's also lots of material from maybe less famous, but interesting composers like Charpentier, Mondonville, Campra and many others. Elgarian is as enthusiastic about this set as I am and if you can find this set at a reasonable price I warmly recommend it.

As for Rameau, I don't know if you are into opera DVD's, but if you are you can't do without this one....










Equally as good is this one from Lully.....










A real surprise to me were these two naxos Rameau discs of harpsichord music. A surprise because most of the time listening to an entire disc of solo harpsichord music isn't my idea of a good time, but I LOVE these ones...

















Finally - despite the fact that I like Lully and Rameau so much, Medée from Charpentier is maybe the best French baroque opera I ever heard....


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

I must admit French Baroque is one where I need to dedicate more listening time to. It certainly has a fascinating history. French opera was founded by Jean-Baptiste Lully, who culturally resisted the Italian style for all sorts of reasons, and French instrumental/ensemble music was heavily preoccupied with the dance/ballet, which again, thanks to Lully from his long decades at the French imperial court under a monarch who loved to dance! French Baroque music (or at least that style) is instantly recognisable.

As for Handel, his "early" Italian cantatas during his Italian years (1706 to 1710), numbered well over a hundred to two hundred, revealed the dramatic voice composer that he was by vocation. I guarantee you that these cantatas are far more impressive than any vocal works J. S. Bach wrote from the same period (both were born in 1685). Handel was already a well travelled composer absorbing the best Italy had to offer while Bach was a local chap writing music for local churches and German dukes.

Did someone mention Telemann (friend of Handel, too)? He was one who could write in any national style of music, from Portugal to Poland to Prussia. I think his instrumental music was quite colourful, and his innumerable concerti, orchestral suites and chamber music showed that.


----------



## Johnny

My man, Ludwig Van, is the man. Listening a lot to his Symphonies. _Damn_. Still very much a newbie, but to me at least, so far he seems to be in a league of his own. IMO.


----------



## Johnny

Of course, people can go ahead and make huge lists if they want. But, IMO it may make for more useful/interesting reading if people were to restrict themselves to one or two. At the most maybe 5-10. And maybe say a bit about what they like about the composers they chose. What pieces/versions of those pieces they particularly enjoy. Which versions don't do the composer justice. Etc. How they got into the composer. First impressions. Whether opinions changed over time. That kind of thing. 
I'm not sure how a list of composers 100 long is of any interest to the person who writes it, let alone anyone else. 

Just my 0.02euros.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Johnny said:


> My man, Ludwig Van, is the man. Listening a lot to his Symphonies. _Damn_. Still very much a newbie, but to me at least, so far he seems to be in a league of his own. IMO.


Wise place to start. Which version(s) of the symphonies do you have/are enjoying? Louis v B sure knew how to write them.


----------



## Johnny




----------



## jhar26

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> I must admit French Baroque is one where I need to dedicate more listening time to. It certainly has a fascinating history. French opera was founded by Jean-Baptiste Lully, who culturally resisted the Italian style for all sorts of reasons, and French instrumental/ensemble music was heavily preoccupied with the dance/ballet, which again, thanks to Lully from his long decades at the French imperial court under a monarch who loved to dance! French Baroque music (or at least that style) is instantly recognisable.


Which is part of the reason why I like French baroque opera so much. It's a nice alternative to Italian opera seria with it's 20 or so da capo arias in a row.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Has Minkowski released a recording of Rameau's _des Indes Galantes_? I am absolutely blown away by this performance:


----------



## MJTTOMB

A good choice. Herbert von Karajan is one of the greatest conductors of the Beethoven symphonies. "Pretty good" seems to be somewhat of an understatement, he's one of the very best. Or was, I should perhaps say.


----------



## Johnny

I was sort of have-jokingly understating it. 

That video is amazing.

I found a video in the links in the margin of HvK conducting the Eroica, are there similar videos on the internet for streaming/for sale of him conducting the other Beethoven Symphonies? I would give a kidney. (Sort of half-jokingly overstating it.)


----------



## MJTTOMB

Although I personally dislike Beethoven for my own silly reasons, his 7th symphony is great. Just check on youtube. Generally Karajan works with the Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## Johnny

It's nice having a good version tidily put together in a single video.


----------



## starry

MJTTOMB said:


> Although I personally dislike Beethoven for my own silly reasons, his 7th symphony is great. Just check on youtube. Generally Karajan works with the Berlin Philharmonic.


I like his performance of the first movement on youtube, it has alot of power. But I found the slow movement a bit heavy and it didn't flow enough for me.


----------



## JRFuerst

I know there has been and will always be a big debate over Shostakovich, as to whether he truly is an amazing composer or just mediocre, but he's my favorite and therefore in my opinion is one of the greats. 

I also think Debussy and Stravinsky are greats.


----------



## MJTTOMB

starry said:


> I like his performance of the first movement on youtube, it has alot of power. But I found the slow movement a bit heavy and it didn't flow enough for me.


I'll assume you're referring to this recording of the second movement. I personally love this recording. It's one of my favorites, Though I feel it is played too fast for an Allegretto. He interprets it almost like a scherzo, and while the tempo may be played a bit on the upside, the interpretation and use of articulation is consistent with "Allegretto". It does have its heavy points, as you said, but it is still playful. Try listening to the Scherzo from the 9th Symphony. Also a double-sided piece, with a somewhat heavy Scherzo and a much lighter Trio.

Edit:
As for the seventh symphony, perhaps you will like Vladimir Ashkenazy's interpretation of the slow movement better. A true Maestro. Not only is he one of the most brilliant conductors I know of, but he's also a stunning pianist. If you haven't heard his recordings of the Scriabin sonatas, that's definitely a must-hear. His recordings are authoritative for me, even better than those of Maestro Horowitz.


----------



## Eusebius12

I have never found Rameau to be all that interesting to be honest. At times he reveals a fresh and lively imagination, but it all seems too simple, _simplistic_ even. His music has a great deal of naivete compared with Bach. Although, at times, one feels that the ideas are strong and with just a little more application, with a bit more hard work, Rameau could have fashioned something really grand. I find the works of Mondonville greatly underrated, and at times his works are fully comparable with Rameau.

Handel also has a touch of naivete, that seems underdeveloped in comparison with Buxtehude and Keiser, let alone Bach, but he has some other quality which amply redeems his better music...
I would call that quality nobility of spirit..Handel has a certain generosity and greatness of soul which transcends the notes on the page, which really look rather stark and nude. Rameau 'covers his nakedness' with the typical French tactic of a superabundance of ornaments, whereas Handel remains exposed in his bareness yet simple grandeur.

As far as Buxtehude is concerned, really his music should be more highly regarded, his oeuvre is a watershed of both keyboard and compositional complexity. The great keyboard composers before Bach in my view were Bull, Byrd, Frescobaldi, Froberger and Buxtehude, but certainly Buxtehude stretched compositional resources far more than the others named. There is a set of variations by Buxtehude, I forget the title, which probably exceeds anything Bach wrote for complexity (within a single keyboard work). Its something like 44 variations too, so more lengthy than anything Bach (or Beethoven) wrote for the keyboard.


----------



## Eusebius12

jhar26 said:


> Finally - despite the fact that I like Lully and Rameau so much, Medée from Charpentier is maybe the best French baroque opera I ever heard....


In my view, Marc-Antoine Charpentier (not to be confused with the composer of Louise) is the finest French composer before Faure..... (Dufay being more Flemish)

Also, Delalande (to add to your fine list of names like Lully, Campra etc.)


----------



## Eusebius12

Not a big fan of Karajan, don't know why. Perhaps it just seems a tad....mechanical. Everything is perfect in its way, and he doesn't lack passion when necessary.

But give me Furtwaengler in Beethoven any day (or even Cantelli, Jochum, Solti). I am rather partial to John Eliot Gardiner- that man can seemingly do no wrong. I have found everything of his really interesting and valuable.


----------



## Eusebius12

Johnny said:


> Of course, people can go ahead and make huge lists if they want. But, IMO it may make for more useful/interesting reading if people were to restrict themselves to one or two. At the most maybe 5-10. And maybe say a bit about what they like about the composers they chose. What pieces/versions of those pieces they particularly enjoy. Which versions don't do the composer justice. Etc. How they got into the composer. First impressions. Whether opinions changed over time. That kind of thing.
> I'm not sure how a list of composers 100 long is of any interest to the person who writes it, let alone anyone else.
> 
> Just my 0.02euros.


I could easily write a list of 200 composers whose work has affected the way I think and feel...

But that comes with very extensive listening and playing, hours daily for decades...


----------



## MJTTOMB

Eusebius12 said:


> I could easily write a list of 200 composers whose work has affected the way I think and feel...
> 
> But that comes with very extensive listening and playing, hours daily for decades...


Agreed. No one composer holds the key to the human heart. Any composer of note can manipulate human human emotion and create great music, and each and every one does so in a different way. Filling your ears with the music of one composer eventually becomes outright ineffective, almost like becoming tolerant to a drug. And because of this effect, it always helps to expand your listening scope so you can hear a variety of approaches and never get worn out.


----------



## Eusebius12

MJTTOMB said:


> Agreed. No one composer holds the key to the human heart. Any composer of note can manipulate human human emotion and create great music, and each and every one does so in a different way. Filling your ears with the music of one composer eventually becomes outright ineffective, almost like becoming tolerant to a drug. And because of this effect, it always helps to expand your listening scope so you can hear a variety of approaches and never get worn out.


Yes...the scope is..must be..virtually infinite. Mathematically you could demonstrate that this is virtually so. Perhaps that is why I haven't given much attention to serial music, it seems so inhibiting, especially if rigorously pursued.

Also, I am somehow reminded of women by your post, but I hope that doesn't make me seem sexist......


----------



## Organum

Eusebius12 said:


> As far as Buxtehude is concerned, really his music should be more highly regarded, his oeuvre is a watershed of both keyboard and compositional complexity.


Yes! Mentioning Buxtehude always seems to elicit blank looks and shrugs, but he wrote tons of fantastic music. And not just for organ, there are plenty of great vocal works, too! His Klaglied is exceptionally moving and emotional.

If I had a time machine I'd LOVE to go back and just be a fly on the wall when Bach took his famous walk to meet Buxtehude. Imagine the conversations they had and the music they must have played for each other.

That whole north German baroque organ scene produced lots of brilliant music. One of my favorite musical eras.


----------



## Eusebius12

Organum said:


> Yes! Mentioning Buxtehude always seems to elicit blank looks and shrugs, but he wrote tons of fantastic music. And not just for organ, there are plenty of great vocal works, too! His Klaglied is exceptionally moving and emotional.
> 
> If I had a time machine I'd LOVE to go back and just be a fly on the wall when Bach took his famous walk to meet Buxtehude. Imagine the conversations they had and the music they must have played for each other.
> 
> That whole north German baroque organ scene produced lots of brilliant music. One of my favorite musical eras.


So true. Bach would be inconceivable without Buxtehude, whose works remind me more of Bach as a whole more than any other composer. True there are influences from Schuetz in the choral works, and various Italians (certain works by Frescobaldi anticipate Bach even more uncannily, but Frescobaldi was more chameleonic in style, not that Buxtehude was at all predictable but there is more consistency in the Dane's style than the Italian's).

Pachelbel and Kuhnau were fine German organists, but my ear is more captivated by Johan Jakob Froberger than with them, the most brilliant of Frescobaldi's pupil. His improvisatory style (also an influence on Bach's toccatas) is florid and rich to an extreme (not to say that Pachelbel and Kuhnau weren't fine composers, they produced several works of very notable merit- also worth mentioning are Bach's pupils Krebs and Goldberg)


----------



## teccomin

Big Five for me:
1. Beethoven
2. Mozart
3. Bach
(for obvious reasons)
4. Brahms (Successor of Beethoven)
5. Wagner (For his influence on all late romantic and modern composers including contemporary film music)


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

César *Franck* was an incredibly important and influential artist as he imported the (later-)Romanticism of Beethoven, Brahms, and Wagner into Franco-Belgian lands, influencing a slough of composers: Lekeu, Magnard, D'Indy, Vierne, LeFlem, Ropartz, Biarent, Bordes, Coquard, Fumet, Satie, Debussy, Ravel, Ibert, Bréville, Canteloube, Dukas, Schmitt, Widor, Guilmant, Lemmens, Decaux, Gounod, Saint-Saëns, Fauré, Chausson, Pierné, et alii.


----------



## Ravellian

I think it's safe to say that Wagner kicks everyone else's collective *** with this one.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*Too long...*

Too subjective, not interesting at all...You speak just about your feelings, who cares about your feelings by the way.

The best: Madonna....LOL (no way, I can't stand her for too long).

This thread is meaningless.

Martin Pitchon, always right.

:lol:


----------



## Eusebius12

Well, interesting enough to read it, reply to it, and bump it....


----------

